# Students' taunts reduce bus aide to tears



## chanel

> Students were caught on camera terrorizing and harassing a school bus aide, reducing the 68-year-old woman to tears as she bravely withstood their verbal assault.
> 
> The ten-minute video was taken on a bus carrying Greece Middle School students and shows the kids saying vile things to Karen Klein, a bus driver who retired to become a bus aide because her hearing was failing.
> 
> "What's your address so I can come piss all over your door?" said one student.
> 
> Another said to Klein, "How about I bring my [swear word] knife and cut you?"
> 
> The 68-year-old grandmother of eight tried to get them stop, telling the students, "Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> 
> To which one student responded, "How about you shut the [swear word] up?"
> 
> "Something about me being so fat and ugly your kids should probably commit suicide," recalled Klein. "I don't think they knew that my son had."
> 
> The school district has brought in police to investigate.



Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com

Appropriate punishment?


----------



## blimpo

Public whippings would fit, for the foul-mouthed students and their parents. They only mimic what they see and hear at home. I doubt anyone would try that again in that area.

I offended a parent one time with--if my kid acted like that I'd keep him hidden. It would be too humiliating to let him/her out the front door in the morning.

Of course, it wasn't appreciated.


----------



## strollingbones

omg.....i cannot believe the behavior of kids nowdays......my son has a 14 yr old girl that is in his climbing camp...she has been so rude and refused to follow safety guidelines that the company talked to the mother......she told them she had heard this from every camp she put the girl in...

they should be tossed off the bus..when my son was in school....if he pissed off the driver...she would just tell him he was off the bus for 3 days.....so i had to take him.....that ended that problem...

what the hell became of yanking a kid up and beating the ever loving piss outta them?


----------



## gallantwarrior

At the very least, every brat involved should be banned from riding the bus for the school year.  Let the parents deal with their nasty spawn.


----------



## Katzndogz

Listening to the "kids" and seeing the monitor, the kids are black, she is white, she had it coming.  Nothing will be done to the children and she will undoubtably lose her job.


----------



## BDBoop

Same as it ever was. I was a bus driver 16 years ago.


----------



## typicalusguy

What this story fails to mention and conveniently omits is that Klein is the one who started it.

Moreover, if she's deaf how did she hear anything?

Any decent attorney could drive a bus through the holes in this story.


----------



## Artevelde

gallantwarrior said:


> At the very least, every brat involved should be banned from riding the bus for the school year.  Let the parents deal with their nasty spawn.



Sounds right to me. They should also be made to apologize publicly in front of the whole school.


----------



## Againsheila

blimpo said:


> Public whippings would fit, for the foul-mouthed students and their parents. They only mimic what they see and hear at home. I doubt anyone would try that again in that area.
> 
> I offended a parent one time with--if my kid acted like that I'd keep him hidden. It would be too humiliating to let him/her out the front door in the morning.
> 
> Of course, it wasn't appreciated.



I can understand that.  The worst I got was "if you spanked him more often, wouldn't he act more normal?"  I have two autistic kids, and this was from one of my best friends.  I can't believe the thoughtlessness of some people.  Whats more, he has a special needs sister.  You'd think he would have understood, you can't spank autism out of a child.


----------



## gallantwarrior

After watching the video, I'd press assault charges, as well terroristic threats.  As soon as that cumstain with legs touched me I'd have flattened his punk as in self defense.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Againsheila said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public whippings would fit, for the foul-mouthed students and their parents. They only mimic what they see and hear at home. I doubt anyone would try that again in that area.
> 
> I offended a parent one time with--if my kid acted like that I'd keep him hidden. It would be too humiliating to let him/her out the front door in the morning.
> 
> Of course, it wasn't appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand that.  The worst I got was "if you spanked him more often, wouldn't he act more normal?"  I have two autistic kids, and this was from one of my best friends.  I can't believe the thoughtlessness of some people.  Whats more, he has a special needs sister.  You'd think he would have understood, you can't spank autism out of a child.
Click to expand...


Even if these were short bus kids, if they cannot behave any more civilly than this, they should be removed from social situations they are obviously incapable of dealing with.


----------



## Againsheila

typicalusguy said:


> What this story fails to mention and conveniently omits is that Klein is the one who started it.
> 
> Moreover, if she's deaf how did she hear anything?
> 
> Any decent attorney could drive a bus through the holes in this story.



You want to post something to prove your claim?

My father in law is hard of hearing but if you yell it, he will hear it.  Some deaf people can read lips.  

If my child were involved, he/she'd be making some pretty heavy duty restitution, and not just some half ass*d apology.  He'd be down there at her house once a week mowing her lawn and weeding her garden.  He'd be doing community service in a nursing home, and then, I'd let his grandparents have at him.  (if my kid was still that young and my parents were still alive anyway)


----------



## Skull Pilot

This is what happens when teachers can't smack a fucking brat upside the head.


----------



## Againsheila

Skull Pilot said:


> This is what happens when teachers can't smack a fucking brat upside the head.



It's worse, parents can't do that either.  You can't even make the kid do lines "I will treat others like I want to be treated" a hundred times or more.


----------



## GHook93

I watched this and it makes me disgusted. Where is the respect for your elders!!! If they are this vicious to a elderly woman, imagine how mean and how much they bully other kids! 

Bullied bus monitor receives more than $200G in online donations | Fox News


----------



## High_Gravity

chanel said:


> Students were caught on camera terrorizing and harassing a school bus aide, reducing the 68-year-old woman to tears as she bravely withstood their verbal assault.
> 
> The ten-minute video was taken on a bus carrying Greece Middle School students and shows the kids saying vile things to Karen Klein, a bus driver who retired to become a bus aide because her hearing was failing.
> 
> "What's your address so I can come piss all over your door?" said one student.
> 
> Another said to Klein, "How about I bring my [swear word] knife and cut you?"
> 
> The 68-year-old grandmother of eight tried to get them stop, telling the students, "Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> 
> To which one student responded, "How about you shut the [swear word] up?"
> 
> "Something about me being so fat and ugly your kids should probably commit suicide," recalled Klein. "I don't think they knew that my son had."
> 
> The school district has brought in police to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
Click to expand...


For better or worse this is how a good number of our kids act these days. There are no real punishments and the kids know that.


----------



## old navy

Middle school aged humans are the most vile creatures on Earth.


----------



## High_Gravity

old navy said:


> Middle school aged humans are the most vile creatures on Earth.



Kids don't have empathy, they don't have any sympathy for others and can be quite cruel, which is why warlords recruit them as child soldiers in Africa.


----------



## Samson

old navy said:


> Middle school aged humans are the most vile creatures on Earth.



Well, about 2% of them really are.

However, they are kids, and having taught middle school, I don't have to watch the video.

The only surprise is the age of the bus driver: 68! WTF? Only Vietnam veterans applied for the job?

Dealing with these kids ain't a job for the weak and infirm: They smelled the blood in the water, and I cannot imagine why she was hired.


----------



## GodSaveAmerica

No need assigning Lord Of The Flies, these kids are living it. They probably can't read anyway.


----------



## old navy

Samson said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle school aged humans are the most vile creatures on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, about 2% of them really are.
> 
> However, they are kids, and having taught middle school, I don't have to watch the video.
> 
> The only surprise is the age of the bus driver: 68! WTF? Only Vietnam veterans applied for the job?
> 
> *Dealing with these kids ain't a job for the weak and infirm:* They smelled the blood in the water, and I cannot imagine why she was hired.
Click to expand...


Ain't that the truth. Part of my success is making the students believe that I will hurt them. But I teach 11th and 12th graders. I would have already been thrown in jail if I was at our middle school feeder.


----------



## blimpo

And people wonder why teachers become irate when the lack of learning is heaped in their laps?

Part of the problem is the kids know nothing can or will be done to them.

Anyone seriously considering going into teaching should be forced to have a full psychiatric evaluation. If the results show sanity exists, they should be directed to a new profession as soon as possible.


----------



## koshergrl

I wouldn't have cried, I've been called vile things by middle school aged kids.

But the next day every single one of them would get called into the office and get to deal with it there. Hopefully these kids are being disciplined by the school. Nasty little turds. You have to be creative when you deal with them, or you'll go down. I don't think Granny was up for it. You have to outmanipulate the monsters, and you can't do that by whimpering "if you can't say anything nice..."


----------



## iamwhatiseem

3 words..."lack of parenting"
If one of those kids was my son.....he will have a very, very bad rest of the summer.


----------



## Desperado

gallantwarrior said:


> At the very least, every brat involved should be banned from riding the bus for the school year.  Let the parents deal with their nasty spawn.



Perfect punishment, plus a public apology.  There is absolutely no excuse for their behavior.
Next year let the parents handle getting the brats to school on time.


----------



## chanel

I'd love to see a follow up but I'm pretty certain that the school will claim "student confidentiality" and we will learn nothing about how this turns out.

She does not want to press criminal charges.

Suspension from the bus for a year would be an excellent punishment, but my guess is that would never happen.  Students who abuse the drivers in our district get their own bus.  I kid you not.

I taught a group of disaffected youth one year who made a game out of how many bus drivers they could get to quit or get fired.  I believe they went through eight in one year.  

Unfortunately, this kind of behavior is not uncommon.  Cameras on the busses should be mandatory.


----------



## koshergrl

Another reason why charter schools rock.

I can't even imagine if this had happened in the last school my kids were in. But the fall out for the kids would have been severe.


----------



## koshergrl

But then again, only about 2 kids on a bus at a time, little different scenario...


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle school aged humans are the most vile creatures on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids don't have empathy, they don't have any sympathy for others and can be quite cruel, which is why warlords recruit them as child soldiers in Africa.
Click to expand...


VERY astute of you.  Yes, this is exactly why they are recruited as child soldiers and why the cartels are recruiting them too.

Chldren revel is mindless cruelty.


----------



## Katzndogz

The driver should have pulled over, the driver and the monitor gotten out.  Locked up the bus and left.


----------



## JakeStarkey

My oldest daughter of a friend used a family action for teenage daughters who just can't behave and get along.

She let her daughter spend a 30-day lock down in a psychiatric hospital for teenage girls who just wont' get it.

The week before the time ended, Mom told Daughter, "If you live in my house, you follow the rules and your be nice about it.  If you can't, we will find a place like those for you for a year.  We won't yell, we won't hit, but you will follow the rules.  End of discussion.  What do you want to do?"


----------



## hjmick

Make them walk to school.

Little fuckers...


----------



## hjmick

JakeStarkey said:


> My oldest daughter of a friend used a family action for teenage daughters who just can't behave and get along.
> 
> She let her daughter spend a 30-day lock down in a psychiatric hospital for teenage girls who just wont' get it.
> 
> The week before the time ended, Mom told Daughter, "If you live in my house, you follow the rules and your be nice about it.  If you can't, we will find a place like those for you for a year.  We won't yell, we won't hit, but you will follow the rules.  End of discussion.  What do you want to do?"



And the girl is set to be released when?


----------



## typicalusguy

Just put a Plexiglass shield between the driver and students that has a locking door that can be opened before and after transport.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hjmick said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest daughter of a friend used a family action for teenage daughters who just can't behave and get along.
> 
> She let her daughter spend a 30-day lock down in a psychiatric hospital for teenage girls who just wont' get it.
> 
> The week before the time ended, Mom told Daughter, "If you live in my house, you follow the rules and your be nice about it.  If you can't, we will find a place like those for you for a year.  We won't yell, we won't hit, but you will follow the rules.  End of discussion.  What do you want to do?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adn the girl is set to be released when?
Click to expand...


She agreed to come home and obey the rules, work to graduate from HS, and then blow town later.  She did, graduated, joined the Army, married, has two kids, and leaves across and down the street from her dad and mom.

The point is simple: teenagers do not rule the world.


----------



## techieny

blimpo said:


> Public whippings would fit, for the foul-mouthed students and their parents. They only mimic what they see and hear at home. I doubt anyone would try that again in that area.
> 
> I offended a parent one time with--if my kid acted like that I'd keep him hidden. It would be too humiliating to let him/her out the front door in the morning.
> 
> Of course, it wasn't appreciated.



The little bastards should be caned!!!


----------



## hjmick

JakeStarkey said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest daughter of a friend used a family action for teenage daughters who just can't behave and get along.
> 
> She let her daughter spend a 30-day lock down in a psychiatric hospital for teenage girls who just wont' get it.
> 
> The week before the time ended, Mom told Daughter, "If you live in my house, you follow the rules and your be nice about it.  If you can't, we will find a place like those for you for a year.  We won't yell, we won't hit, but you will follow the rules.  End of discussion.  What do you want to do?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adn the girl is set to be released when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She agreed to come home and obey the rules, work to graduate from HS, and then blow town later.  She did, graduated, joined the Army, married, has two kids, and leaves across and down the street from her dad and mom.
> 
> The point is simple: teenagers do not rule the world.
Click to expand...


Good for her. Tough love works, most of the time.

And as for teenagers, I've had three. Pretty sure that's why I don't like kids now...


----------



## gallantwarrior

Samson said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle school aged humans are the most vile creatures on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, about 2% of them really are.
> 
> However, they are kids, and having taught middle school, I don't have to watch the video.
> 
> The only surprise is the age of the bus driver: 68! WTF? Only Vietnam veterans applied for the job?
> 
> Dealing with these kids ain't a job for the weak and infirm: They smelled the blood in the water, and I cannot imagine why she was hired.
Click to expand...


I believe the article mentioned that the bus monitor was a retired bus driver.


----------



## gallantwarrior

blimpo said:


> And people wonder why teachers become irate when the lack of learning is heaped in their laps?
> 
> Part of the problem is the kids know nothing can or will be done to them.
> 
> Anyone seriously considering going into teaching should be forced to have a full psychiatric evaluation. If the results show sanity exists, they should be directed to a new profession as soon as possible.



This is why I teach at the University.


----------



## tigerbob

Againsheila said:


> typicalusguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What this story fails to mention and conveniently omits is that Klein is the one who started it.*
> 
> Moreover, if she's deaf how did she hear anything?
> 
> Any decent attorney could drive a bus through the holes in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You want to post something to prove your claim?
> *
> My father in law is hard of hearing but if you yell it, he will hear it.  Some deaf people can read lips.
> 
> If my child were involved, he/she'd be making some pretty heavy duty restitution, and not just some half ass*d apology.  He'd be down there at her house once a week mowing her lawn and weeding her garden.  He'd be doing community service in a nursing home, and then, I'd let his grandparents have at him.  (if my kid was still that young and my parents were still alive anyway)
Click to expand...




Still looking forward to a response, but not holding my breath.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Desperado said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the very least, every brat involved should be banned from riding the bus for the school year.  Let the parents deal with their nasty spawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect punishment, plus a public apology.  There is absolutely no excuse for their behavior.
> Next year let the parents handle getting the brats to school on time.
Click to expand...


Oh, definitely the public apology.  It would be cool too, if they could be "sentenced" to do yard work or some other useful service for this elderly lady, or some other seniors.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Katzndogz said:


> The driver should have pulled over, the driver and the monitor gotten out.  Locked up the bus and left.



I was wondering about that, too.  The driver had to know what was going on.  There may be some local rules about delivering the little darlings to their appointed destination in a timely manner, though.


----------



## laughinReaper

chanel said:


> Students were caught on camera terrorizing and harassing a school bus aide, reducing the 68-year-old woman to tears as she bravely withstood their verbal assault.
> 
> The ten-minute video was taken on a bus carrying Greece Middle School students and shows the kids saying vile things to Karen Klein, a bus driver who retired to become a bus aide because her hearing was failing.
> 
> "What's your address so I can come piss all over your door?" said one student.
> 
> Another said to Klein, "How about I bring my [swear word] knife and cut you?"
> 
> The 68-year-old grandmother of eight tried to get them stop, telling the students, "Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> 
> To which one student responded, "How about you shut the [swear word] up?"
> 
> "Something about me being so fat and ugly your kids should probably commit suicide," recalled Klein. "I don't think they knew that my son had."
> 
> The school district has brought in police to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
Click to expand...


My Mom had a way of dealing with that type of disrespect; it was called the belt. Doing something like that would have been out of the question cause I knew what the consequences would be.


----------



## gallantwarrior

JakeStarkey said:


> My oldest daughter of a friend used a family action for teenage daughters who just can't behave and get along.
> 
> She let her daughter spend a 30-day lock down in a psychiatric hospital for teenage girls who just wont' get it.
> 
> The week before the time ended, Mom told Daughter, "If you live in my house, you follow the rules and your be nice about it.  If you can't, we will find a place like those for you for a year.  We won't yell, we won't hit, but you will follow the rules.  End of discussion.  What do you want to do?"



That sounds like a pretty suitable solution, if such facilities are available...and not already full.


----------



## gallantwarrior

laughinReaper said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students were caught on camera terrorizing and harassing a school bus aide, reducing the 68-year-old woman to tears as she bravely withstood their verbal assault.
> 
> The ten-minute video was taken on a bus carrying Greece Middle School students and shows the kids saying vile things to Karen Klein, a bus driver who retired to become a bus aide because her hearing was failing.
> 
> "What's your address so I can come piss all over your door?" said one student.
> 
> Another said to Klein, "How about I bring my [swear word] knife and cut you?"
> 
> The 68-year-old grandmother of eight tried to get them stop, telling the students, "Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> 
> To which one student responded, "How about you shut the [swear word] up?"
> 
> "Something about me being so fat and ugly your kids should probably commit suicide," recalled Klein. "I don't think they knew that my son had."
> 
> The school district has brought in police to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Mom had a way of dealing with that type of disrespect; it was called the belt. Doing something like that would have been out of the question cause I knew what the consequences would be.
Click to expand...


My Mom dealt with bad behavior by invoking my Dad, and his belt.  The legendary, "wait until your father gets home".  She'd get after us, too.  But you surely _did not_ want to wait until Dad got home.  Shit, you take a belt to a hoodlum like these animals on the bus, you'll wind up in jail, nowadays.  It was certainly effective for securing decent behavior in our generation, though!


----------



## Katzndogz

Bring back the reform school.   That would settle it.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Katzndogz said:


> Bring back the reform school.   That would settle it.



Hell, yeah!  Works for me.  But wouldn't that be discriminatory in some way?


----------



## laughinReaper

gallantwarrior said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom had a way of dealing with that type of disrespect; it was called the belt. Doing something like that would have been out of the question cause I knew what the consequences would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Mom dealt with bad behavior by invoking my Dad, and his belt.  The legendary, "wait until your father gets home".  She'd get after us, too.  But you surely _did not_ want to wait until Dad got home.  Shit, you take a belt to a hoodlum like these animals on the bus, you'll wind up in jail, nowadays.  It was certainly effective for securing decent behavior in our generation, though!
Click to expand...


Yup   I know it's not PC to spank, but take into consideration the difference of the behavior of the children in the last 35 years. In my day spanking kept 90% of the kids in line. Only the undisciplined and the worst of the worst were a problem. Now forget it, a pack of wolves would be more polite than this generation. Adults If your kid acts like that your failing them as parents.

BTW My Dad didn't live with us but when Mom said "Wait til I tell your Father about this" I shook in my shoes.


----------



## tigerbob

gallantwarrior said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the very least, every brat involved should be banned from riding the bus for the school year.  Let the parents deal with their nasty spawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect punishment, plus a public apology.  There is absolutely no excuse for their behavior.
> Next year let the parents handle getting the brats to school on time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, definitely the public apology.  It would be cool too, if they could be "sentenced" to do yard work or some other useful service for this elderly lady, or some other seniors.
Click to expand...


There was a wonderful thing in the middle ages called "The Stocks".

Stocks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Peach

typicalusguy said:


> What this story fails to mention and conveniently omits is that Klein is the one who started it.
> 
> Moreover, if she's deaf how did she hear anything?
> 
> Any decent attorney could drive a bus through the holes in this story.



The story does have some contradictions, and the driver has raised 80 grand, though she did NOT report the outrageous behavior to the school authorities. A bit fishy; IF true: 19 days JUVENILE DETENTION CENTER, that'll calm the foul mouth cruds down.


----------



## Samson

gallantwarrior said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle school aged humans are the most vile creatures on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, about 2% of them really are.
> 
> However, they are kids, and having taught middle school, I don't have to watch the video.
> 
> The only surprise is the age of the bus driver: 68! WTF? Only Vietnam veterans applied for the job?
> 
> Dealing with these kids ain't a job for the weak and infirm: They smelled the blood in the water, and I cannot imagine why she was hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the article mentioned that the bus monitor was a retired bus driver.
Click to expand...


Yep, you're correct.

I don't even know WTF a "bus monitor" is.

My guess would be they would be responsible for discipline on a school bus full of retrobates: Given this job description, then I cannot imagine a qualified 68 year old woman.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Samson said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, about 2% of them really are.
> 
> However, they are kids, and having taught middle school, I don't have to watch the video.
> 
> The only surprise is the age of the bus driver: 68! WTF? Only Vietnam veterans applied for the job?
> 
> Dealing with these kids ain't a job for the weak and infirm: They smelled the blood in the water, and I cannot imagine why she was hired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the article mentioned that the bus monitor was a retired bus driver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you're correct.
> 
> I don't even know WTF a "bus monitor" is.
> 
> My guess would be they would be responsible for discipline on a school bus full of retrobates: Given this job description, then I cannot imagine a qualified 68 year old woman.
Click to expand...


Not unless she was also a retired Navy Seal, or Army Special Forces...


----------



## typicalusguy

Her last name is Klein?


----------



## Peach

typicalusguy said:


> Her last name is Klein?



I didn't listen or watch the video, but the photo shows her behind the wheel. What difference does her last name make? CORRECTION, she is clutching the seat, what did the driver DO?


----------



## Samson

gallantwarrior said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the article mentioned that the bus monitor was a retired bus driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're correct.
> 
> I don't even know WTF a "bus monitor" is.
> 
> My guess would be they would be responsible for discipline on a school bus full of retrobates: Given this job description, then I cannot imagine a qualified 68 year old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not unless she was also a retired Navy Seal, or Army Special Forces...
Click to expand...


Indeed.

I was the team leader for a dozen 8th grade teachers in a Title I middle school that had a 99% minority population, and even I wore a costume to school consisting of an entirely black wardrobe of shoes, socks, ties, shirts, and pants. Also, instead of the pussy little ID badge holder I was issued, I attached my ID to a heavy gague black chain and wore it around my neck. Much more fragile first year teachers on the team would actually leave their classrooms in TEARS because of taunting, and I'd take over for them because I could leave my classroom filled with students who were very well behaved. Why?

NOT because I was only physically intimidating, but also because I had a very rigorous and consistant policy toward discipline. I would create enough documentation on anyone to put them one step away from being suspended BEFORE Christmas.


----------



## hortysir

typicalusguy said:


> What this story fails to mention and conveniently omits is that Klein is the one who started it.
> 
> Moreover, if she's deaf how did she hear anything?
> 
> Any decent attorney could drive a bus through the holes in this story.



Link?

You have enough posts, now, nOOb


----------



## gallantwarrior

Samson said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're correct.
> 
> I don't even know WTF a "bus monitor" is.
> 
> My guess would be they would be responsible for discipline on a school bus full of retrobates: Given this job description, then I cannot imagine a qualified 68 year old woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless she was also a retired Navy Seal, or Army Special Forces...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> I was the team leader for a dozen 8th grade teachers in a Title I middle school that had a 99% minority population, and even I wore a costume to school consisting of an entirely black wardrobe of shoes, socks, ties, shirts, and pants. Also, instead of the pussy little ID badge holder I was issued, I attached my ID to a heavy gague black chain and wore it around my neck. Much more fragile first year teachers on the team would actually leave their classrooms in TEARS because of taunting, and I'd take over for them because I could leave my classroom filled with students who were very well behaved. Why?
> 
> NOT because I was only physically intimidating, but also because I had a very rigorous and consistant policy toward discipline. I would create enough documentation on anyone to put them one step away from being suspended BEFORE Christmas.
Click to expand...


One of my brothers teaches middle school.  He's survived 27 years so far.  He's got some very creative, and pretty funny, methods of dealing with the peculiarities inherent in that population.  Me, I'd have trouble not killing the parents who complained I was being "mean" to their little fuck-trophies.


----------



## percysunshine

"Video: Bullied bus monitor finds out that the Internet&#8217;s raised $125,000 for her"

Video: Bullied bus monitor finds out that the Internet&#8217;s raised $125,000 for her « Hot Air


----------



## gallantwarrior

Maybe now she can afford to retire and not subject herself to shitballs like these kids just to keep a roof over her head and bread on the table.  I know my current retirement is too much to die, but too little to live.


----------



## Samson

gallantwarrior said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless she was also a retired Navy Seal, or Army Special Forces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> I was the team leader for a dozen 8th grade teachers in a Title I middle school that had a 99% minority population, and even I wore a costume to school consisting of an entirely black wardrobe of shoes, socks, ties, shirts, and pants. Also, instead of the pussy little ID badge holder I was issued, I attached my ID to a heavy gague black chain and wore it around my neck. Much more fragile first year teachers on the team would actually leave their classrooms in TEARS because of taunting, and I'd take over for them because I could leave my classroom filled with students who were very well behaved. Why?
> 
> NOT because I was only physically intimidating, but also because I had a very rigorous and consistant policy toward discipline. I would create enough documentation on anyone to put them one step away from being suspended BEFORE Christmas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my brothers teaches middle school.  He's survived 27 years so far.  He's got some very creative, and pretty funny, methods of dealing with the peculiarities inherent in that population.  Me, I'd have trouble not killing the parents who complained I was being "mean" to their little fuck-trophies.
Click to expand...


Yes I imagine 27 years of teaching MS would be interesting.

My method was to bury everyone with so much fucking documentation that my subjectivity was never questioned. 

Bureaucracy can be your friend.



I believe that may be the Army Motto.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Samson said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> I was the team leader for a dozen 8th grade teachers in a Title I middle school that had a 99% minority population, and even I wore a costume to school consisting of an entirely black wardrobe of shoes, socks, ties, shirts, and pants. Also, instead of the pussy little ID badge holder I was issued, I attached my ID to a heavy gague black chain and wore it around my neck. Much more fragile first year teachers on the team would actually leave their classrooms in TEARS because of taunting, and I'd take over for them because I could leave my classroom filled with students who were very well behaved. Why?
> 
> NOT because I was only physically intimidating, but also because I had a very rigorous and consistant policy toward discipline. I would create enough documentation on anyone to put them one step away from being suspended BEFORE Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my brothers teaches middle school.  He's survived 27 years so far.  He's got some very creative, and pretty funny, methods of dealing with the peculiarities inherent in that population.  Me, I'd have trouble not killing the parents who complained I was being "mean" to their little fuck-trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I imagine 27 years of teaching MS would be interesting.
> 
> My method was to bury everyone with so much fucking documentation that my subjectivity was never questioned.
> 
> Bureaucracy can be your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that may be the Army Motto.
Click to expand...


I think one thing my brother strictly enforces is a dress code.  Any sweet young thing, male or female, that persists in showing up in less-than-decent attire is first warned.  Subsequent violations result in my brother filing harassment charges.  It's apparently amazing how quickly the school enforces dress codes when one, or more, teachers consider provocative attire "harassing".


----------



## NLT

WTF is wrong with these kids.? I let my son and daughter (17 & 13 ) see this and they were appalled, my son actually was clenching his fists while watching this video. I guess this i s what happens with parents that just dont give a damn. Back in the day, when I rode a bus, you would be expelled, and also paddeled.


----------



## Samson

gallantwarrior said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my brothers teaches middle school.  He's survived 27 years so far.  He's got some very creative, and pretty funny, methods of dealing with the peculiarities inherent in that population.  Me, I'd have trouble not killing the parents who complained I was being "mean" to their little fuck-trophies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I imagine 27 years of teaching MS would be interesting.
> 
> My method was to bury everyone with so much fucking documentation that my subjectivity was never questioned.
> 
> Bureaucracy can be your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that may be the Army Motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think one thing my brother strictly enforces is a dress code.  Any sweet young thing, male or female, that persists in showing up in less-than-decent attire is first warned.  Subsequent violations result in my brother filing harassment charges.  It's apparently amazing how quickly the school enforces dress codes when one, or more, teachers consider provocative attire "harassing".
Click to expand...


A great example of using the system for one's own benefit.


Oddly, younger teachers don't get this. They would argue that this is an attempt to "game" the system.

Idealists have no place in a tough public school.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Samson said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I imagine 27 years of teaching MS would be interesting.
> 
> My method was to bury everyone with so much fucking documentation that my subjectivity was never questioned.
> 
> Bureaucracy can be your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that may be the Army Motto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think one thing my brother strictly enforces is a dress code.  Any sweet young thing, male or female, that persists in showing up in less-than-decent attire is first warned.  Subsequent violations result in my brother filing harassment charges.  It's apparently amazing how quickly the school enforces dress codes when one, or more, teachers consider provocative attire "harassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A great example of using the system for one's own benefit.
> 
> 
> Oddly, younger teachers don't get this. They would argue that this is an attempt to "game" the system.
> 
> Idealists have no place in a tough public school.
Click to expand...


Younger teachers are more thoroughly indoctrinated than the older ones.  They also have not had to deal with the ongoing "evolution" of school children.
The best thing about teaching University level is, most of my students have paid good money to LEARN something and they expect product.  Most of my students have told me that I "own" the classes I teach.  I assume that's a good thing.  They've told me that they remember more of what I teach longer and that I teach the subjects so that they can understand the material...i.e. I use layman's terms to explain technical material.  I still require they express their homework and lab projects using proper terminology, but the way I explain is easier to understand.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Most people today think it improper to discipline children, so I have tried other methods to control my kids when they have had one of 'those moments.'

Since I'm a pilot, one that I have found very effective is for me to just take the child for a flight during which I say nothing and give the child the opportunity to reflect on his or her behavior.


I don't know whether it's the steady vibration from the engines, or just the time away from any distractions such as TV, video games, computer, iPod, etc.


Either way, my kids usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our flight together. I believe that eye to eye contact during these sessions is an important element in achieving the desired results. 

I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my son, in case you would like to use the technique...





Should work with grand-kids also.


----------



## blimpo

gallantwarrior said:


> Most people today think it improper to discipline children, so I have tried other methods to control my kids when they have had one of 'those moments.'
> 
> Since I'm a pilot, one that I have found very effective is for me to just take the child for a flight during which I say nothing and give the child the opportunity to reflect on his or her behavior.
> 
> 
> I don't know whether it's the steady vibration from the engines, or just the time away from any distractions such as TV, video games, computer, iPod, etc.
> 
> 
> Either way, my kids usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our flight together. I believe that eye to eye contact during these sessions is an important element in achieving the desired results.
> 
> I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my son, in case you would like to use the technique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should work with grand-kids also.




That should work.


----------



## squeeze berry

blimpo said:


> And people wonder why teachers become irate when the lack of learning is heaped in their laps?
> 
> Part of the problem is the kids know nothing can or will be done to them.
> 
> Anyone seriously considering going into teaching should be forced to have a full psychiatric evaluation. If the results show sanity exists, they should be directed to a new profession as soon as possible.



I have had more than one parent go ballistic on me because their mentally retarded child did not show significant progress during the one year period of the IEP.

example from IEP meeting for Down girl

*MOM:* it says here my daughter wants to be a cook after she graduates. I don'twant her put into a box and have teachers teach to that.

*Job coach*: those are your child's words

*mom:* ( crying hysterically) I don't want that on her IEP

*Job coach:* what should be there? (after a 5 minute crying fit by the mom)

*MOM:* I want her to go to college.

________________

This child is in the 9th grade and 16+ YO with a reading level of 2nd grade and a math level of 1st grade after 10+ years of schooling.

Mom is pissed at me  ( the child's math, science, history, reading, English and community intruction teacher) b/c of lack of progress this past year after making minimal progress the prior 10 years.  

Another mom thinks I should be fired because some kids are allegedly "bullying" her son on facebook during after school hours. I don't have a facebook account BTW


----------



## Truthmatters

is her money at a million yet?



those kids sound much like many of the posters on the right at this site.


----------



## gallantwarrior

squeeze berry said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why teachers become irate when the lack of learning is heaped in their laps?
> 
> Part of the problem is the kids know nothing can or will be done to them.
> 
> Anyone seriously considering going into teaching should be forced to have a full psychiatric evaluation. If the results show sanity exists, they should be directed to a new profession as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had more than one parent go ballistic on me because their mentally retarded child did not show significant progress during the one year period of the IEP.
> 
> example from IEP meeting for Down girl
> 
> *MOM:* it says here my daughter wants to be a cook after she graduates. I don'twant her put into a box and have teachers teach to that.
> 
> *Job coach*: those are your child's words
> 
> *mom:* ( crying hysterically) I don't want that on her IEP
> 
> *Job coach:* what should be there? (after a 5 minute crying fit by the mom)
> 
> *MOM:* I want her to go to college.
> 
> ________________
> 
> This child is in the 9th grade and 16+ YO with a reading level of 2nd grade and a math level of 1st grade after 10+ years of schooling.
> 
> Mom is pissed at me  ( the child's math, science, history, reading, English and community intruction teacher) b/c of lack of progress this past year after making minimal progress the prior 10 years.
> 
> Another mom thinks I should be fired because some kids are allegedly "bullying" her son on facebook during after school hours. I don't have a facebook account BTW
Click to expand...


That's one of the fallacies inherent in the liberal mantra that all outcomes should be equal.  We are NOT equal.  But most people have bought onto the myth that the only way to earn a good living is to get a degree.

My middle school teacher brother also has no Facebook account.  That seems a wise decision.


----------



## hortysir

Peach said:


> typicalusguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her last name is Klein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't listen or watch the video*, but the photo shows her *behind the wheel.* What difference does her last name make? CORRECTION, she is *clutching the seat*, what did the driver DO?
Click to expand...



Pathological, I tell ya


----------



## LilOlLady

If she is so soft skinned that she let a few little punk ass kids upset her, then she has the wrong job.


----------



## LilOlLady

hortysir said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typicalusguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her last name is Klein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't listen or watch the video*, but the photo shows her *behind the wheel.* What difference does her last name make? CORRECTION, she is *clutching the seat*, what did the driver DO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pathological, I tell ya
Click to expand...


what the fuck is she doing behind wheel. sound like she a nut case her self.


----------



## LilOlLady

Truthmatters said:


> is her money at a million yet?
> 
> 
> 
> those kids sound much like many of the posters on the right at this site.



Kids will be kids. these are every body's kids. especially is some have parents like some on this site is not suprising. kids reflect who their parent are.


----------



## tigerbob

LilOlLady said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> is her money at a million yet?
> 
> 
> 
> those kids sound much like many of the posters on the right at this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids will be kids. these are every body's kids. especially is some have parents like some on this site is not suprising. kids reflect who their parent are.
Click to expand...


Saying that a group of teens belittling her, abusing her and threatening to "cut" her is just "kids being kids" is a staggering indictment of how low society's expectations of "kids" have sunk.

How would you feel if that were your mother?  How would she feel?  Oh, hang on, since you reflect who your mother is then I guess she'd be OK with it, wouldn't she?  OK then, carry on.

Good job these aren't immigrant kids, huh?


----------



## signelect

Put the parents pictures on the news.  These kids heard this at home and we all know it.  My did would have inflicted major damage on my back side not to mention the grounding.  Let these uprightr parents provide their own transportation.  This woman has CLASS something the students on the bus have clearly never been exposed to.


----------



## signelect

gallantwarrior said:


> Most people today think it improper to discipline children, so I have tried other methods to control my kids when they have had one of 'those moments.'
> 
> Since I'm a pilot, one that I have found very effective is for me to just take the child for a flight during which I say nothing and give the child the opportunity to reflect on his or her behavior.
> 
> 
> I don't know whether it's the steady vibration from the engines, or just the time away from any distractions such as TV, video games, computer, iPod, etc.
> 
> 
> Either way, my kids usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our flight together. I believe that eye to eye contact during these sessions is an important element in achieving the desired results.
> 
> I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my son, in case you would like to use the technique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should work with grand-kids also.



If my dad were alive he would come over and shake your hand.  He also had a plane, I always suppected that he might just throw me out to see if I could fly.


----------



## tigerbob

The kids are now apparently getting threats themselves.  Can't say I'm surprised but at the same time I don't condone it.

On the other hand, this was nice to see.



> Early Thursday evening one of the boys' fathers came to apologize and assure her his son would be punished. The father, Robert Helm, said, "There's not excuse. And we're going to get to the bottom of that, but it really broke my heart and I shed a lot of tears thinking about that whole thing and I just want you to know that my family, all of us, are deeply saddened by this whole thing and we're going to get it right."
> 
> Karen Klein's school bus bullies receive death threats - CBS News


----------



## Ravi

I only skipped around the video so maybe I missed it but it didn't seem like there was much interaction between the woman and the kids. Hard to tell if they are addressing her, talking behind her back, or trash talking each other. And why did she not call the driver to pull over?

But hey, for $500,000 I'll ride a bus with a bunch of middle-schoolers and let them say whatever they please about me.


----------



## Big Black Dog

My parents would have absolutely killed me if I had of behaved like the kids did on this bus.  It is the kind of disrespect that they simply would not tolerate.


----------



## percysunshine

So the news so far is that she is up to almost a half million dollars in paypal donations.

Obama should call a beer summit or something....


----------



## Againsheila

squeeze berry said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why teachers become irate when the lack of learning is heaped in their laps?
> 
> Part of the problem is the kids know nothing can or will be done to them.
> 
> Anyone seriously considering going into teaching should be forced to have a full psychiatric evaluation. If the results show sanity exists, they should be directed to a new profession as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had more than one parent go ballistic on me because their mentally retarded child did not show significant progress during the one year period of the IEP.
> 
> example from IEP meeting for Down girl
> 
> *MOM:* it says here my daughter wants to be a cook after she graduates. I don'twant her put into a box and have teachers teach to that.
> 
> *Job coach*: those are your child's words
> 
> *mom:* ( crying hysterically) I don't want that on her IEP
> 
> *Job coach:* what should be there? (after a 5 minute crying fit by the mom)
> 
> *MOM:* I want her to go to college.
> 
> ________________
> 
> This child is in the 9th grade and 16+ YO with a reading level of 2nd grade and a math level of 1st grade after 10+ years of schooling.
> 
> Mom is pissed at me  ( the child's math, science, history, reading, English and community intruction teacher) b/c of lack of progress this past year after making minimal progress the prior 10 years.
> 
> Another mom thinks I should be fired because some kids are allegedly "bullying" her son on facebook during after school hours. I don't have a facebook account BTW
Click to expand...


I used to be a community liaison for PAVE (parents are vital in education)

I remember a lot of bad IEPs, all on the fault the teachers, not the parents.  Seriously a goal on one IEP stated that the child would successfully cross the street each day to have lunch with his mom with a 70% success rating.  So, the kid could be hit by a truck 3 out of 7 days and the stupid school followed the IEP.  What a joke!

Have some sympathy for the parents.  It took me a long time to accept that my youngest would never be able to read and write, play games with our family, etc.  It still brings me to tears thinking about it, and it's so nice that teachers are so sympathetic towards parents....NOT!!!

Some teachers are so good they should be cloned, others are so bad they should be shot!!!


----------



## Againsheila

tigerbob said:


> The kids are now apparently getting threats themselves.  Can't say I'm surprised but at the same time I don't condone it.
> 
> On the other hand, this was nice to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Thursday evening one of the boys' fathers came to apologize and assure her his son would be punished. The father, Robert Helm, said, "There's not excuse. And we're going to get to the bottom of that, but it really broke my heart and I shed a lot of tears thinking about that whole thing and I just want you to know that my family, all of us, are deeply saddened by this whole thing and we're going to get it right."
> 
> Karen Klein's school bus bullies receive death threats - CBS News
Click to expand...


Hear! Hear! for that parent.


----------



## tigerbob

I continue to think it's all (or mostly) about vigilant parenting.

2 weeks into the start of the 4th marking period this year (about May 7), I discovered my 6th grader had a GPA of 1.15.  I looked into it and it turned out he hadn't been handing in assignments.

He was grounded, had no TV, no friends over and no xbox until, 6 weeks later, he ended the marking period with a 2.92 GPA.  It's still below what I know he's capable of, but if you let them know they won't get away with it then I find they tend to get their shit together.  

By the last week of school he was coming home in the afternoon and the very first thing he wanted to do was look at his GPA on the school's grading portal - he was actually excited to see that his effort was being rewarded by a higher GPA, which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## Againsheila

tigerbob said:


> I continue to think it's all (or mostly) about vigilant parenting.
> 
> 2 weeks into the start of the 4th marking period this year (about May 7), I discovered my 6th grader had a GPA of 1.15.  I looked into it and it turned out he hadn't been handing in assignments.
> 
> He was grounded, had no TV, no friends over and no xbox until, 6 weeks later, he ended the marking period with a 2.92 GPA.  It's still below what I know he's capable of, but if you let them know they won't get away with it then I find they tend to get their shit together.
> 
> By the last week of school he was coming home in the afternoon and the very first thing he wanted to do was look at his GPA on the school's grading portal - he was actually excited to see that his effort was being rewarded by a higher GPA, which I thought was pretty cool.



My oldest has a form of autism. I get a call from his 3rd grade teacher that he hasn't been handing in his homework 70% of the time.  I asked the teacher if he asked David for his homework as I checked his backpack everyday, made sure he did his homework, and put it back in the backpack to take back to school.  The teacher said "NO, I don't ask any of the kids to pass in their homework, they're just suppose to automatically put it in the box in front of the class".  I asked if the rest of the kids handed in their homework 100% of the time, the answer of course, was "No!".  I asked, don't you think more of them would hand in their homework if you asked for it.  He said that was the students responsibility, not his.  I pointed out these were 3rd graders, not adults and should not be expected to have the same responsibilities as adults.  He disagreed.  Needless to say, in my son's next IEP, checking his backpack for his completed homework became the teachers job, which he wouldn't have needed, if he could spare 10 seconds to ask the entire class to hand in their homework.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Never had any kids, but I did help raise a brother 10 years younger than I am.  If it were he that had fired off shit like that at that poor old woman (not that he would.  Kid was one of the most respectful young people I've ever, ever encountered) I'd have lumped his ass up like it was a bar fight.  Bring back corporal punishment.


----------



## Katzndogz

Fortunately Karen Klein will be able to retire and not have to deal with these shitheads any more.  I'd call each one and thank them personally for being shitheads.

In an interview, Ms. Klein said she didn't say anything, nor file a complaint because she knew others that had done that and they got fired.  She needed that little job.  Well, now she doesn't need that little job anymore.  I'd sue the school district and the parents.


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> [...]
> 
> what the hell became of yanking a kid up and beating the ever loving piss outta them?


Therein lies the tale.


----------



## MikeK

Many people criticize the discipline in Catholic schools but I can assure them this kind of behavior would never take place on a Catholic school bus.  

No way.


----------



## Againsheila

MikeK said:


> Many people criticize the discipline in Catholic schools but I can assure them this kind of behavior would never take place on a Catholic school bus.
> 
> No way.



Watched a play called "Late Nite Catechism"  The nun asked the audience who'd attended catholic school if they did anything wrong in class and what happened to them.  They all pretty much said the nuns slapped them with a ruler. Then the actress said "Did you go home and tell your parents?"  "no"  "why not"  "because then you'd get it again!!!"

I didn't go to Catholic school but I will say that if my teacher disciplined me, there was no way I'd go home and tell my parents because, yeah "then, I'd get it again!"


----------



## tigerbob

Againsheila said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people criticize the discipline in Catholic schools but I can assure them this kind of behavior would never take place on a Catholic school bus.
> 
> No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched a play called "Late Nite Catechism"  The nun asked the audience who'd attended catholic school if they did anything wrong in class and what happened to them.  They all pretty much said the nuns slapped them with a ruler. Then the actress said "Did you go home and tell your parents?"  "no"  "why not"  "because then you'd get it again!!!"
> 
> I didn't go to Catholic school but I will say that if my teacher disciplined me, there was no way I'd go home and tell my parents because, yeah "then, I'd get it again!"
Click to expand...


We were caned at boarding school in England.


----------



## Ravi

tigerbob said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people criticize the discipline in Catholic schools but I can assure them this kind of behavior would never take place on a Catholic school bus.
> 
> No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched a play called "Late Nite Catechism"  The nun asked the audience who'd attended catholic school if they did anything wrong in class and what happened to them.  They all pretty much said the nuns slapped them with a ruler. Then the actress said "Did you go home and tell your parents?"  "no"  "why not"  "because then you'd get it again!!!"
> 
> I didn't go to Catholic school but I will say that if my teacher disciplined me, there was no way I'd go home and tell my parents because, yeah "then, I'd get it again!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were caned at boarding school in England.
Click to expand...

Did it stop kids from being idiots? We got smacked with rulers and spanked in Catholic school and we still acted like fucktards on occasion.


----------



## tigerbob

Ravi said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched a play called "Late Nite Catechism"  The nun asked the audience who'd attended catholic school if they did anything wrong in class and what happened to them.  They all pretty much said the nuns slapped them with a ruler. Then the actress said "Did you go home and tell your parents?"  "no"  "why not"  "because then you'd get it again!!!"
> 
> I didn't go to Catholic school but I will say that if my teacher disciplined me, there was no way I'd go home and tell my parents because, yeah "then, I'd get it again!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were caned at boarding school in England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did it stop kids from being idiots? We got smacked with rulers and spanked in Catholic school and we still acted like fucktards on occasion.
Click to expand...


No, it didn't.  I don't ever recall anyone acting like that though.  Would probably have been considered grounds for expulsion.  Of course, that was 30 years ago.

Of course, caning wasn't actually that bad.  Over in 10 seconds, hurt for about 15 minutes and you had zebra stripes on your arse for about 4 days, but it was less annoying than detention.  However, there was something about it that really reinforced that you had severely fucked up.


----------



## squeeze berry

Againsheila said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why teachers become irate when the lack of learning is heaped in their laps?
> 
> Part of the problem is the kids know nothing can or will be done to them.
> 
> Anyone seriously considering going into teaching should be forced to have a full psychiatric evaluation. If the results show sanity exists, they should be directed to a new profession as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had more than one parent go ballistic on me because their mentally retarded child did not show significant progress during the one year period of the IEP.
> 
> example from IEP meeting for Down girl
> 
> *MOM:* it says here my daughter wants to be a cook after she graduates. I don'twant her put into a box and have teachers teach to that.
> 
> *Job coach*: those are your child's words
> 
> *mom:* ( crying hysterically) I don't want that on her IEP
> 
> *Job coach:* what should be there? (after a 5 minute crying fit by the mom)
> 
> *MOM:* I want her to go to college.
> 
> ________________
> 
> This child is in the 9th grade and 16+ YO with a reading level of 2nd grade and a math level of 1st grade after 10+ years of schooling.
> 
> Mom is pissed at me  ( the child's math, science, history, reading, English and community intruction teacher) b/c of lack of progress this past year after making minimal progress the prior 10 years.
> 
> Another mom thinks I should be fired because some kids are allegedly "bullying" her son on facebook during after school hours. I don't have a facebook account BTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to be a community liaison for PAVE (parents are vital in education)
> 
> I remember a lot of bad IEPs, all on the fault the teachers, not the parents.  Seriously a goal on one IEP stated that the child would successfully cross the street each day to have lunch with his mom with a 70% success rating.  So, the kid could be hit by a truck 3 out of 7 days and the stupid school followed the IEP.  What a joke!
> 
> Have some sympathy for the parents.  It took me a long time to accept that my youngest would never be able to read and write, play games with our family, etc.  It still brings me to tears thinking about it, and it's so nice that teachers are so sympathetic towards parents....NOT!!!
> 
> Some teachers are so good they should be cloned, others are so bad they should be shot!!!
Click to expand...


so you think it is acceptable for parents to take it out on the teacher? 

Condescending remarks, lies and bullying are alright  because your child is not able to tead or write?

I find THAT unacceptable........


----------



## Againsheila

squeeze berry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had more than one parent go ballistic on me because their mentally retarded child did not show significant progress during the one year period of the IEP.
> 
> example from IEP meeting for Down girl
> 
> *MOM:* it says here my daughter wants to be a cook after she graduates. I don'twant her put into a box and have teachers teach to that.
> 
> *Job coach*: those are your child's words
> 
> *mom:* ( crying hysterically) I don't want that on her IEP
> 
> *Job coach:* what should be there? (after a 5 minute crying fit by the mom)
> 
> *MOM:* I want her to go to college.
> 
> ________________
> 
> This child is in the 9th grade and 16+ YO with a reading level of 2nd grade and a math level of 1st grade after 10+ years of schooling.
> 
> Mom is pissed at me  ( the child's math, science, history, reading, English and community intruction teacher) b/c of lack of progress this past year after making minimal progress the prior 10 years.
> 
> Another mom thinks I should be fired because some kids are allegedly "bullying" her son on facebook during after school hours. I don't have a facebook account BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a community liaison for PAVE (parents are vital in education)
> 
> I remember a lot of bad IEPs, all on the fault the teachers, not the parents.  Seriously a goal on one IEP stated that the child would successfully cross the street each day to have lunch with his mom with a 70% success rating.  So, the kid could be hit by a truck 3 out of 7 days and the stupid school followed the IEP.  What a joke!
> 
> Have some sympathy for the parents.  It took me a long time to accept that my youngest would never be able to read and write, play games with our family, etc.  It still brings me to tears thinking about it, and it's so nice that teachers are so sympathetic towards parents....NOT!!!
> 
> Some teachers are so good they should be cloned, others are so bad they should be shot!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you think it is acceptable for parents to take it out on the teacher?
> 
> Condescending remarks, lies and bullying are alright  because your child is not able to tead or write?
> 
> I find THAT unacceptable........
Click to expand...


For the record, I don't put anything between the lines, I say what I mean, please stop trying to read between my lines.

How on earth did you get, "parents should take it out on the teacher" out of "teachers should have more compassion for the parents"?

Or is it that you accept that you are a really, really bad teacher and object to being shot?


----------



## gallantwarrior

tigerbob said:


> The kids are now apparently getting threats themselves.  Can't say I'm surprised but at the same time I don't condone it.
> 
> On the other hand, this was nice to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Thursday evening one of the boys' fathers came to apologize and assure her his son would be punished. The father, Robert Helm, said, "There's not excuse. And we're going to get to the bottom of that, but it really broke my heart and I shed a lot of tears thinking about that whole thing and I just want you to know that my family, all of us, are deeply saddened by this whole thing and we're going to get it right."
> 
> Karen Klein's school bus bullies receive death threats - CBS News
Click to expand...


Seems like a pretty decent thing to do.  

And it is NOT right for anyone to threaten these heinous hooligans.  It justifies and reinforces their behavior.

On the flip side, I understand there's a website accepting donations for Klein.  The amount collected so far is astounding.  She should be able to comfortably retire on what has been collected on her behalf.


----------



## syrenn

chanel said:


> Students were caught on camera terrorizing and harassing a school bus aide, reducing the 68-year-old woman to tears as she bravely withstood their verbal assault.
> 
> The ten-minute video was taken on a bus carrying Greece Middle School students and shows the kids saying vile things to Karen Klein, a bus driver who retired to become a bus aide because her hearing was failing.
> 
> "What's your address so I can come piss all over your door?" said one student.
> 
> Another said to Klein, "How about I bring my [swear word] knife and cut you?"
> 
> The 68-year-old grandmother of eight tried to get them stop, telling the students, "Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> 
> To which one student responded, "How about you shut the [swear word] up?"
> 
> "Something about me being so fat and ugly your kids should probably commit suicide," recalled Klein. "I don't think they knew that my son had."
> 
> The school district has brought in police to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
Click to expand...



I am all for them no longer having _the privileged _of riding the school bus.


----------



## koshergrl

It used to be if you got in any trouble on the bus, other than the "come and sit up front" type, you were off for the school year and had to make other arrangements for transportation.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> What this story fails to mention and conveniently omits is that Klein is the one who started it.
> 
> Moreover, if she's deaf how did she hear anything?
> 
> Any decent attorney could drive a bus through the holes in this story.



Could the "decent attorney" prove that it did not happen? That's really the point. It DID happen. 



> This is what happens when teachers can't smack a fucking brat upside the head.



There is never a reason or excuse to hit or beat a child and I can guarantee it would have the opposite effect. Its disheartening to read so many (all rw's???) think beating up kids solves anything at all. And, why do so many of you say you don't like kids, even your own?



> This child is in the 9th grade and 16+ YO with a reading level of 2nd grade and a math level of 1st grade after 10+ years of math, science, history, reading, English and community intruction teacher) b/c of lack of progress this past year after making minimal progress the prior 10 years.



Get used to it. If the pubs get enough power, that will get a lot worse in the very near future. 



> He also had a plane, I always suppected that he might just throw me out to see if I could fly.



I hope you're kidding because kids really do need to trust their own parents. Believe me, I know.



> We were caned at boarding school in England.



That's it. I can't read any more of this.


----------



## Samson

tigerbob said:


> Of course, caning wasn't actually that bad.  Over in 10 seconds, hurt for about 15 minutes and you had zebra stripes on your arse for about 4 days, but it was less annoying than detention.  However, there was _*something about it that *_really reinforced that you had severely fucked up.



The "something" was immediacy.

Punishment, like any behaviorial modification technique works very well, but ONLY if it immediately follows the undesired behaviour.

Rewards work the same way to reinforce desired behavior.

Teaching, however, has become such a quagmire of documentation, that no behavior can be immediately punished. And the value of a reward is always relative to whomever is receiving it: Few teachers can afford to hand out gold coins, and our spoiled brats are insulted by anything else.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Karen Klein Bullies Receive Death Threats (VIDEO)

This should please those who want to beat up on the kids.



.


----------



## Unkotare

chanel said:


> Students were caught on camera terrorizing and harassing a school bus aide, reducing the 68-year-old woman to tears as she bravely withstood their verbal assault.
> 
> The ten-minute video was taken on a bus carrying Greece Middle School students and shows the kids saying vile things to Karen Klein, a bus driver who retired to become a bus aide because her hearing was failing.
> 
> "What's your address so I can come piss all over your door?" said one student.
> 
> Another said to Klein, "How about I bring my [swear word] knife and cut you?"
> 
> The 68-year-old grandmother of eight tried to get them stop, telling the students, "Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> 
> To which one student responded, "How about you shut the [swear word] up?"
> 
> "Something about me being so fat and ugly your kids should probably commit suicide," recalled Klein. "I don't think they knew that my son had."
> 
> The school district has brought in police to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
Click to expand...




One can only hope that someone literally beats some sense into those little punks. After that they can be kicked out of school for good.


----------



## squeeze berry

Againsheila said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a community liaison for PAVE (parents are vital in education)
> 
> I remember a lot of bad IEPs, all on the fault the teachers, not the parents.  Seriously a goal on one IEP stated that the child would successfully cross the street each day to have lunch with his mom with a 70% success rating.  So, the kid could be hit by a truck 3 out of 7 days and the stupid school followed the IEP.  What a joke!
> 
> Have some sympathy for the parents.  It took me a long time to accept that my youngest would never be able to read and write, play games with our family, etc.  It still brings me to tears thinking about it, and it's so nice that teachers are so sympathetic towards parents....NOT!!!
> 
> Some teachers are so good they should be cloned, others are so bad they should be shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you think it is acceptable for parents to take it out on the teacher?
> 
> Condescending remarks, lies and bullying are alright  because your child is not able to tead or write?
> 
> I find THAT unacceptable........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record, I don't put anything between the lines, I say what I mean, please stop trying to read between my lines.
> 
> How on earth did you get, "parents should take it out on the teacher" out of "teachers should have more compassion for the parents"?
> 
> Or is it that you accept that you are a really, really bad teacher and object to being shot?
Click to expand...


more compassion for the parents?

Why? Because it's the teacher's fault? What do you want them to do exactly, cure your child? Tell you everything will be alright? Exactly what? You are the one having problems with acceptance.

You stated as much yourself.

the special ed teachers are some of the few people that are willing to work with children. Sounds like you have taken your problems out on the teachers.

BTW, teachers have a life outside of the classroom too which includes children, elder parents etc.

Where is YOUR compassion?

PS any time you think you can do a better job of teaching and think it's so easy then you should be doing it. 

Sounds like you are a really, really bad parent and object to being shot.


----------



## waltky

Granny says he oughts to make the kid apologize...

*Father apologizes to bullied bus monitor*
_June 21, 2012  -- The father of a boy who taunted a New York bus monitor has apologized for the incident on his son's behalf._


> In an interview with Inside Edition Thursday, Robert Helm, whose son, Wesley, was part a group of young boys who were caught on video bullying bus monitor Karen Klein, said he was sorry for the incident.  "I would say I'm sorry. This is not the way I raised my kids. I never would in my wildest dreams think they were capable of this," Helm said.  Helm also said he plans to get professional help for his son.  "It's not just going to stop at you're grounded, you don't get to watch TV. This is much bigger than that. We need to get professional help to get to the bottom of the issue of the bullying, of what caused him to treat anybody this way," Helm said.
> 
> The 10-minute video of the incident shows Klein on the receiving end of profane jeers by students on a Greece Athena Middle School bus Monday, The (Rochester) Democrat and Chronicle reported Thursday.  "I was trying to just ignore them, hoping they would go away and it doesn't work," Klein said of the incident. "Trust me, they didn't go away.  "The kids weren't always that bad."
> 
> Klein said she never felt threatened by the students and had not planned to bring the incident up to school officials until the video -- captured by a student on the bus -- went viral on YouTube and Facebook.  "This behavior is inexcusable and a clear violation of our code of conduct," said Greece Central School District Assistant Superintendent Deborah Hoeft.
> 
> Max Sidorov, 25, of Toronto set up the online fundraiser Wednesday to help send Klein on a vacation, raising more than $118,000 in one day.  "It is just huge," he said. "I thought it would get a few thousand dollars, maybe. But maybe she could retire on this."
> 
> Source


----------



## Unkotare

Those little scumbags do NOT deserve to be educated on the people's dime. Their parents should be forced to pay for private schooling or home school the little shits themselves.


----------



## Againsheila

squeeze berry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you think it is acceptable for parents to take it out on the teacher?
> 
> Condescending remarks, lies and bullying are alright  because your child is not able to tead or write?
> 
> I find THAT unacceptable........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I don't put anything between the lines, I say what I mean, please stop trying to read between my lines.
> 
> How on earth did you get, "parents should take it out on the teacher" out of "teachers should have more compassion for the parents"?
> 
> Or is it that you accept that you are a really, really bad teacher and object to being shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more compassion for the parents?
> 
> Why? Because it's the teacher's fault? What do you want them to do exactly, cure your child? Tell you everything will be alright? Exactly what? You are the one having problems with acceptance.
> 
> You stated as much yourself.
> 
> the special ed teachers are some of the few people that are willing to work with children. Sounds like you have taken your problems out on the teachers.
> 
> BTW, teachers have a life outside of the classroom too which includes children, elder parents etc.
> 
> Where is YOUR compassion?
> 
> PS any time you think you can do a better job of teaching and think it's so easy then you should be doing it.
> 
> Sounds like you are a really, really bad parent and object to being shot.
Click to expand...


I've seen the best and the worst of teachers.  I've seen one teacher who said my son didn't belong in Kindergarten, while he was in class and in front of him.  He came home crying.  I've seen a teacher drag a student out of the classroom bodily, lock the door then look at me and tell me that the student got her behavior from my son.  I am happy to say that teacher is no longer teaching.  

I've also seen a teacher go out of her way to help me with my youngest son.  Giving me her home phone number and telling me to give the number to my parents who were going to take care of my kids for 4 days while my husband and I were leaving town.  She said we needed a break and if my parents had a problem, SHE would handle it. 

My niece is a special needs teacher, I like to think I encouraged her to become one.  Today, she and her husband have helped to start an organization to help black men ages 15-18 over the summer in Oakland, it's called "The Genius Program".  I have a cousin who teaches, I had a cousin much older than me that taught in a one room schoolhouse.  Two of her students grew up to be US Congressmen.  

And as for me objecting to being shot, with two special needs kids, trust me, there have been times when I wish I was.  Thank you for your compassion.  (or obvious lack thereof)  You were wrong when you spoke to that mother and you're wrong about me.  If you want more time for you own life, quit teaching there are other jobs that pay more.

While my kids were in school, the good teachers got gifts every year.  Yeah, I know they have a life outside of school so my gifts were always homemade lasagna and french bread and salad.  All they had to do was heat up the lasagna for a delicious meal they didn't have to cook.  

And I know so well that they have a life outside of the class that I would often call one of my son's teachers at 5pm at night, still in the classroom and tell her to "go home".

She was the complete opposite of the teachers who when the bell rang, were in their cars and on their way home before the buses were even loaded.  I'm thinking you fall into the second category.


----------



## squeeze berry

Againsheila said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I don't put anything between the lines, I say what I mean, please stop trying to read between my lines.
> 
> How on earth did you get, "parents should take it out on the teacher" out of "teachers should have more compassion for the parents"?
> 
> Or is it that you accept that you are a really, really bad teacher and object to being shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more compassion for the parents?
> 
> Why? Because it's the teacher's fault? What do you want them to do exactly, cure your child? Tell you everything will be alright? Exactly what? You are the one having problems with acceptance.
> 
> the reason the average career of a special ed teacher is  three years is parents like you that have an entitlement complex.......
> 
> You stated as much yourself.
> 
> the special ed teachers are some of the few people that are willing to work with children. Sounds like you have taken your problems out on the teachers.
> 
> BTW, teachers have a life outside of the classroom too which includes children, elder parents etc.
> 
> Where is YOUR compassion?
> 
> PS any time you think you can do a better job of teaching and think it's so easy then you should be doing it.
> 
> Sounds like you are a really, really bad parent and object to being shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen the best and the worst of teachers.  I've seen one teacher who said my son didn't belong in Kindergarten, while he was in class and in front of him.  He came home crying.  I've seen a teacher drag a student out of the classroom bodily, lock the door then look at me and tell me that the student got her behavior from my son.  I am happy to say that teacher is no longer teaching.
> 
> I've also seen a teacher go out of her way to help me with my youngest son.  Giving me her home phone number and telling me to give the number to my parents who were going to take care of my kids for 4 days while my husband and I were leaving town.  She said we needed a break and if my parents had a problem, SHE would handle it.
> 
> My niece is a special needs teacher, I like to think I encouraged her to become one.  Today, she and her husband have helped to start an organization to help black men ages 15-18 over the summer in Oakland, it's called "The Genius Program".  I have a cousin who teaches, I had a cousin much older than me that taught in a one room schoolhouse.  Two of her students grew up to be US Congressmen.
> 
> And as for me objecting to being shot, with two special needs kids, trust me, there have been times when I wish I was.  Thank you for your compassion.  (or obvious lack thereof)  You were wrong when you spoke to that mother and you're wrong about me.  If you want more time for you own life, quit teaching there are other jobs that pay more.
> 
> While my kids were in school, the good teachers got gifts every year.  Yeah, I know they have a life outside of school so my gifts were always homemade lasagna and french bread and salad.  All they had to do was heat up the lasagna for a delicious meal they didn't have to cook.
> 
> And I know so well that they have a life outside of the class that I would often call one of my son's teachers at 5pm at night, still in the classroom and tell her to "go home".
> 
> She was the complete opposite of the teachers who when the bell rang, were in their cars and on their way home before the buses were even loaded.  I'm thinking you fall into the second category.
Click to expand...


umm..

that mother I spoke of was also nasty to the other teachers of her child.

In addition I received tokens of appreciation from and have a good relationship with most of the other parents. They understand that their child has cognitive deficits and I'm just doing the best I can teaching 6 subjects without a curriculum. 

The two parents in question believe that they are entitled to expect teachers to be perfect, follow orders and that their child/children are the only students worthy of consideration including having teachers spend long hours before and after school.


I believe you are in the latter category. 

BTW, I work before and after hours every school day. So I believe you owe me an apology.

Ps it's not working free over-time I object to, it's being required to spend my free time ( yes mine) working. I only have so many ticks left on the clock. Why should that time be spent serving you?  Seems that you think you own teachers 

*"If you want more time for you own life, quit teaching there are other jobs that pay more." *

disgusting ^

seems you arein the habit of ordering teachers around and giving permission to leave for the day.

yowza massa


----------



## old navy

luddly.neddite said:


> Karen Klein Bullies Receive Death Threats (VIDEO)
> 
> This should please those who want to beat up on the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Y yes, thanks for posting.


----------



## Katzndogz

So the kids and their equally responsible parents are finally receiving the consequences of their behavior.   Do you think these threats have reduced them to tears perhaps?  I hope so.   Death threats?   Didn't these kids threaten Mrs. Klein's life by stabbing her with a knife.  

It is an ideal time for the parents of these guilty children to sit them down and say "look at what you did".


----------



## Againsheila

squeeze berry said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> more compassion for the parents?
> 
> Why? Because it's the teacher's fault? What do you want them to do exactly, cure your child? Tell you everything will be alright? Exactly what? You are the one having problems with acceptance.
> 
> the reason the average career of a special ed teacher is  three years is parents like you that have an entitlement complex.......
> 
> You stated as much yourself.
> 
> the special ed teachers are some of the few people that are willing to work with children. Sounds like you have taken your problems out on the teachers.
> 
> BTW, teachers have a life outside of the classroom too which includes children, elder parents etc.
> 
> Where is YOUR compassion?
> 
> PS any time you think you can do a better job of teaching and think it's so easy then you should be doing it.
> 
> Sounds like you are a really, really bad parent and object to being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the best and the worst of teachers.  I've seen one teacher who said my son didn't belong in Kindergarten, while he was in class and in front of him.  He came home crying.  I've seen a teacher drag a student out of the classroom bodily, lock the door then look at me and tell me that the student got her behavior from my son.  I am happy to say that teacher is no longer teaching.
> 
> I've also seen a teacher go out of her way to help me with my youngest son.  Giving me her home phone number and telling me to give the number to my parents who were going to take care of my kids for 4 days while my husband and I were leaving town.  She said we needed a break and if my parents had a problem, SHE would handle it.
> 
> My niece is a special needs teacher, I like to think I encouraged her to become one.  Today, she and her husband have helped to start an organization to help black men ages 15-18 over the summer in Oakland, it's called "The Genius Program".  I have a cousin who teaches, I had a cousin much older than me that taught in a one room schoolhouse.  Two of her students grew up to be US Congressmen.
> 
> And as for me objecting to being shot, with two special needs kids, trust me, there have been times when I wish I was.  Thank you for your compassion.  (or obvious lack thereof)  You were wrong when you spoke to that mother and you're wrong about me.  If you want more time for you own life, quit teaching there are other jobs that pay more.
> 
> While my kids were in school, the good teachers got gifts every year.  Yeah, I know they have a life outside of school so my gifts were always homemade lasagna and french bread and salad.  All they had to do was heat up the lasagna for a delicious meal they didn't have to cook.
> 
> And I know so well that they have a life outside of the class that I would often call one of my son's teachers at 5pm at night, still in the classroom and tell her to "go home".
> 
> She was the complete opposite of the teachers who when the bell rang, were in their cars and on their way home before the buses were even loaded.  I'm thinking you fall into the second category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> umm..
> 
> that mother I spoke of was also nasty to the other teachers of her child.
> 
> In addition I received tokens of appreciation from and have a good relationship with most of the other parents. They understand that their child has cognitive deficits and I'm just doing the best I can teaching 6 subjects without a curriculum.
> 
> The two parents in question believe that they are entitled to expect teachers to be perfect, follow orders and that their child/children are the only students worthy of consideration including having teachers spend long hours before and after school.
> 
> 
> I believe you are in the latter category.
> 
> BTW, I work before and after hours every school day. So I believe you owe me an apology.
> 
> Ps it's not working free over-time I object to, it's being required to spend my free time ( yes mine) working. I only have so many ticks left on the clock. Why should that time be spent serving you?  Seems that you think you own teachers
> 
> *"If you want more time for you own life, quit teaching there are other jobs that pay more." *
> 
> disgusting ^
> 
> seems you arein the habit of ordering teachers around and giving permission to leave for the day.
> 
> yowza massa
Click to expand...


Yeah, how sad, that I told one of the best teacher's in the world who started her day at 7:30 in the morning to go home at 5pm at night, heartless of me, I know.

All I said in the beginning was that you should have shown that mother some compassion.  She was having trouble adjusting to the fact that her daughter would never attend college, would never be normal.  That's not an easy adjustment.  You attack her for wanting the best for her child yet I'll bet you support all the other parents that want the best for their children, as long as their children are normal.  If I owe you an apology, please take it and give it to that mother, because, you surely owe her one.

You do know the difference between "tokens of appreciation" and a meal made with your own hands and love, don't you?  Heck, I could have given out tokens, but I wanted to give those teachers more.  Especially the teacher that called me and told me my son had drawn a stick figure on the board and written his name under it and the entire class cheered.  

I think that if you continue to teach, you should give up being a special needs teaching, you do not seem to have the compassion or understanding for it.  You read my post and not once did you mention all I've done for the good teachers, how I feel about having special needs kids.  I tell you sometimes I wish I were shot and you ignore it.  There isn't a compassionate bone in your body and I seriously doubt you should be teaching at all.  Teaching is a talent, if you don't have it, you should get out of the business.

BTW, I've thought about being a teacher and I do teach, or I used to, just not in public schools.  I taught ESL to Japanese students.  Not the same I know, but I loved every one of them and enjoyed every minute I spent with them.  And I never had to have a parent/teacher conference but even if I did, I wouldn't have told the parent who wanted his/her kid to learn to speak English fluently that that would never happen.  That the child should forget about college or learning and concentrate on getting a job at McDonald's.

And you're gonna love this, my youngest is almost 25, still wearing diapers and I have still not given up on him learning to read.   I must be one really bad parent.


----------



## Againsheila

Katzndogz said:


> So the kids and their equally responsible parents are finally receiving the consequences of their behavior.   Do you think these threats have reduced them to tears perhaps?  I hope so.   Death threats?   Didn't these kids threaten Mrs. Klein's life by stabbing her with a knife.
> 
> It is an ideal time for the parents of these guilty children to sit them down and say "look at what you did".



Yes it is, but I still don't agree with the death threats.


----------



## Katzndogz

Againsheila said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the kids and their equally responsible parents are finally receiving the consequences of their behavior.   Do you think these threats have reduced them to tears perhaps?  I hope so.   Death threats?   Didn't these kids threaten Mrs. Klein's life by stabbing her with a knife.
> 
> It is an ideal time for the parents of these guilty children to sit them down and say "look at what you did".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, but I still don't agree with the death threats.
Click to expand...


If these students didn't want to get death threats, they should not have given them.


----------



## Againsheila

Katzndogz said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the kids and their equally responsible parents are finally receiving the consequences of their behavior.   Do you think these threats have reduced them to tears perhaps?  I hope so.   Death threats?   Didn't these kids threaten Mrs. Klein's life by stabbing her with a knife.
> 
> It is an ideal time for the parents of these guilty children to sit them down and say "look at what you did".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, but I still don't agree with the death threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these students didn't want to get death threats, they should not have given them.
Click to expand...


Regardless they should not have given them, that doesn't excuse the "adults" who are now threatening them.  Just as the kids were wrong the adults are wrong.  Like I said, if it was my kid, he would be punished in a way that he would never forget.  He'd be mowing that woman's lawn and weeding her garden EVERY WEEK for the summer.  He'd be doing community service at the local nursing home and THEN, I'd let his grandparents have at him, trust me, he'd never do anything like that again.


----------



## ThreeofSeven

This probably happens more often but we know about this one. At least these parents were embarrassed. I know my kids wouldnt do that but i bet those parents thought the same thing.


----------



## Againsheila

ThreeofSeven said:


> This probably happens more often but we know about this one. At least these parents were embarrassed. I know my kids wouldnt do that but i bet those parents thought the same thing.



Glad it's on film, I knew a parent that wouldn't believe anything I told her about her son, she'd just have him swear on the Bible he didn't do it and that solved it for her. As far as I'm concerned all she taught him is that lying is okay and the Bible is worthless.  Some Christian, huh?

I finally yelled at her at told her to be at the bus stop when her kid got home so that she could keep him from beating up on the little kids and throwing rocks at the empty house.  If she didn't believe me fine, at least then the actions would stop, and they did.


----------



## Katzndogz

Againsheila said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, but I still don't agree with the death threats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these students didn't want to get death threats, they should not have given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless they should not have given them, that doesn't excuse the "adults" who are now threatening them.  Just as the kids were wrong the adults are wrong.  Like I said, if it was my kid, he would be punished in a way that he would never forget.  He'd be mowing that woman's lawn and weeding her garden EVERY WEEK for the summer.  He'd be doing community service at the local nursing home and THEN, I'd let his grandparents have at him, trust me, he'd never do anything like that again.
Click to expand...


So you would, might.

These parents are being punished because they wouldn't dream of sending their little darlings out to actually do something.


----------



## tigerbob

Katzndogz said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these students didn't want to get death threats, they should not have given them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless they should not have given them, that doesn't excuse the "adults" who are now threatening them.  Just as the kids were wrong the adults are wrong.  Like I said, if it was my kid, he would be punished in a way that he would never forget.  He'd be mowing that woman's lawn and weeding her garden EVERY WEEK for the summer.  He'd be doing community service at the local nursing home and THEN, I'd let his grandparents have at him, trust me, he'd never do anything like that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you would, might.
> 
> These parents are being punished because they wouldn't dream of sending their little darlings out to actually do something.
Click to expand...


Other than the one I posted, I haven't yet seen any reports of actions the parents may or may not be taking to discipline their children as a result of this.


----------



## typicalusguy

I think you can all stop feeling bad now. Klein just walked away with $600K in donations.

Not bad for 10-minutes work.


----------



## tigerbob

Katzndogz said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the kids and their equally responsible parents are finally receiving the consequences of their behavior.   Do you think these threats have reduced them to tears perhaps?  I hope so.   Death threats?   Didn't these kids threaten Mrs. Klein's life by stabbing her with a knife.
> 
> It is an ideal time for the parents of these guilty children to sit them down and say "look at what you did".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, but I still don't agree with the death threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these students didn't want to get death threats, they should not have given them.
Click to expand...


True, and the children made the threats face to face.  I haven't seen anything that indicates that these children have been physically confronted.  Still doesn't excuse the counter threats though.


----------



## tigerbob

typicalusguy said:


> I think you can all stop feeling bad now. Klein just walked away with $600K in donations.
> 
> Not bad for 10-minutes work.



It's hard to argue that point.  I'm sure her life will be a lot more comfortable, even after Uncle Sam takes a big chunk.

Personally, I'd have preferred to see the kids have to make some form of restitution.  As it is, the actual principle at stake will be overlooked.

Misses the point, IMO, but I appreciate that a lot of people will share your view that we can forget about it because she walked away with a payday.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

tigerbob said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, but I still don't agree with the death threats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these students didn't want to get death threats, they should not have given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, and the children made the threats face to face.  I haven't seen anything that indicates that these children have been physically confronted.  Still doesn't excuse the counter threats though.
Click to expand...


I agree that the people firing death threats at these kids aren't excused/excusable. . . that said, ask me if I feel bad for those little shits.


----------



## Katzndogz

The familes of these kids should be forced out of where they live and work, be compelled to change their names and go into hiding their true identities.


----------



## Againsheila

typicalusguy said:


> I think you can all stop feeling bad now. Klein just walked away with $600K in donations.
> 
> Not bad for 10-minutes work.



Her son committed suicide.  These kids said if they were her kids they would commit suicide, have you any idea the damage that did to her psyche?  All the money in the world can't fix that hurt.


----------



## francoHFW

Wasn't the first time it happened, kids are all white, happened near here. Dumb kids. It's all Pub bullies' fault. Vote em OUT! ty


----------



## francoHFW

The kids and parents have gotten thousands of death threats, and 911 calls bringing the cops over there all the time. That's right, I blame Pub dupe loudmouth bullies...it's a chickenhawk ignoramus thing... Rochester suburb this is.


----------



## Unkotare

francoHFW said:


> Wasn't the first time it happened, kids are all white, happened near here. Dumb kids. It's all Pub bullies' fault. Vote em OUT! ty




Those little punks are on track to end up as fucking stupid as you.


----------



## Unkotare

francoHFW said:


> The kids and parents have gotten thousands of death threats, and 911 calls bringing the cops over there all the time.





Oh, isn't that a shame...


----------



## squeeze berry

Againsheila said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the best and the worst of teachers.  I've seen one teacher who said my son didn't belong in Kindergarten, while he was in class and in front of him.  He came home crying.  I've seen a teacher drag a student out of the classroom bodily, lock the door then look at me and tell me that the student got her behavior from my son.  I am happy to say that teacher is no longer teaching.
> 
> I've also seen a teacher go out of her way to help me with my youngest son.  Giving me her home phone number and telling me to give the number to my parents who were going to take care of my kids for 4 days while my husband and I were leaving town.  She said we needed a break and if my parents had a problem, SHE would handle it.
> 
> My niece is a special needs teacher, I like to think I encouraged her to become one.  Today, she and her husband have helped to start an organization to help black men ages 15-18 over the summer in Oakland, it's called "The Genius Program".  I have a cousin who teaches, I had a cousin much older than me that taught in a one room schoolhouse.  Two of her students grew up to be US Congressmen.
> 
> And as for me objecting to being shot, with two special needs kids, trust me, there have been times when I wish I was.  Thank you for your compassion.  (or obvious lack thereof)  You were wrong when you spoke to that mother and you're wrong about me.  If you want more time for you own life, quit teaching there are other jobs that pay more.
> 
> While my kids were in school, the good teachers got gifts every year.  Yeah, I know they have a life outside of school so my gifts were always homemade lasagna and french bread and salad.  All they had to do was heat up the lasagna for a delicious meal they didn't have to cook.
> 
> And I know so well that they have a life outside of the class that I would often call one of my son's teachers at 5pm at night, still in the classroom and tell her to "go home".
> 
> She was the complete opposite of the teachers who when the bell rang, were in their cars and on their way home before the buses were even loaded.  I'm thinking you fall into the second category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm..
> 
> that mother I spoke of was also nasty to the other teachers of her child.
> 
> In addition I received tokens of appreciation from and have a good relationship with most of the other parents. They understand that their child has cognitive deficits and I'm just doing the best I can teaching 6 subjects without a curriculum.
> 
> The two parents in question believe that they are entitled to expect teachers to be perfect, follow orders and that their child/children are the only students worthy of consideration including having teachers spend long hours before and after school.
> 
> 
> I believe you are in the latter category.
> 
> BTW, I work before and after hours every school day. So I believe you owe me an apology.
> 
> Ps it's not working free over-time I object to, it's being required to spend my free time ( yes mine) working. I only have so many ticks left on the clock. Why should that time be spent serving you?  Seems that you think you own teachers
> 
> *"If you want more time for you own life, quit teaching there are other jobs that pay more." *
> 
> disgusting ^
> 
> seems you arein the habit of ordering teachers around and giving permission to leave for the day.
> 
> yowza massa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, how sad, that I told one of the best teacher's in the world who started her day at 7:30 in the morning to go home at 5pm at night, heartless of me, I know.
> 
> All I said in the beginning was that you should have shown that mother some compassion.  She was having trouble adjusting to the fact that her daughter would never attend college, would never be normal.  That's not an easy adjustment.  You attack her for wanting the best for her child yet I'll bet you support all the other parents that want the best for their children, as long as their children are normal.  If I owe you an apology, please take it and give it to that mother, because, you surely owe her one.
> 
> You do know the difference between "tokens of appreciation" and a meal made with your own hands and love, don't you?  Heck, I could have given out tokens, but I wanted to give those teachers more.  Especially the teacher that called me and told me my son had drawn a stick figure on the board and written his name under it and the entire class cheered.
> 
> I think that if you continue to teach, you should give up being a special needs teaching, you do not seem to have the compassion or understanding for it.  You read my post and not once did you mention all I've done for the good teachers, how I feel about having special needs kids.  I tell you sometimes I wish I were shot and you ignore it.  There isn't a compassionate bone in your body and I seriously doubt you should be teaching at all.  Teaching is a talent, if you don't have it, you should get out of the business.
> 
> BTW, I've thought about being a teacher and I do teach, or I used to, just not in public schools.  I taught ESL to Japanese students.  Not the same I know, but I loved every one of them and enjoyed every minute I spent with them.  And I never had to have a parent/teacher conference but even if I did, I wouldn't have told the parent who wanted his/her kid to learn to speak English fluently that that would never happen.  That the child should forget about college or learning and concentrate on getting a job at McDonald's.
> 
> And you're gonna love this, my youngest is almost 25, still wearing diapers and I have still not given up on him learning to read.   I must be one really bad parent.
Click to expand...



that parent has been nothing but condescending and rude since the beginning of school to every teacher that the child has.

Not my imagination. 

the child is doing fine, but will never go to college.

It's called denial and the mom is an overbearing parent the same as you. I'm certain that the teacher you told to go home was working late an early b/c of the demands you placed on her. 

I'l  bet she was sooooo thankful you gave her a reprieve.


----------



## Katzndogz

The parents of special needs children really don't care what kind of burden their children put upon the teachers and the other students.  It's okay that other students are shortchanged IF the teacher time is spent on the special needs child.    That's what teachers are supposed to do, and the other students should be more understanding and accept that the loss of their class time is a sacrifice for the other child.

Hogwash.

Special needs children belong in special classes if not special institutions.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> The familes of these kids should be forced out of where they live and work, be compelled to change their names and go into hiding their true identities.



The kids should be disciplined but I wouldn't take any of their parents jobs away over this, you want more people on welfare and food stamps?


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> The parents of special needs children really don't care what kind of burden their children put upon the teachers and the other students.  It's okay that other students are shortchanged IF the teacher time is spent on the special needs child.    That's what teachers are supposed to do, and the other students should be more understanding and accept that the loss of their class time is a sacrifice for the other child.
> 
> Hogwash.
> 
> Special needs children belong in special classes if not special institutions.



I thought special needs children were already placed in special classes?


----------



## Againsheila

Katzndogz said:


> The parents of special needs children really don't care what kind of burden their children put upon the teachers and the other students.  It's okay that other students are shortchanged IF the teacher time is spent on the special needs child.    That's what teachers are supposed to do, and the other students should be more understanding and accept that the loss of their class time is a sacrifice for the other child.
> 
> Hogwash.
> 
> Special needs children belong in special classes if not special institutions.



Some parents are off base, yeah, most aren't.  My son was mainstreamed for art and PE.  whoopie, what a distraction from the class.  The aid went with him for both art and PE so it didn't take away from the rest of the class.  Why do you think your child should never be exposed to my son?  I'll tell you one thing, the kids that are exposed to the special needs kids early are special themselves.  We'd be out walking at the Mall or something and one of my son's classmates would come up and try and get him to talk.  They never gave up.  They were wonderful children.  I sincerely believe those children today are better adults for having known my son than they would be if they had never met him.  

I do believe that many teachers and especially the administration wants to create animosity between parents of special needs kids and parents of "normal" kids simply because if we get together, they will be in a world of hurt.  I'll never forget the school administrator that complained to me about $14,000 being spent on a ramp at the elementary school for one special needs child.  Funny how she didn't mention that the child had a health impairment and at the time, that meant an extra $7800 per year for the school district, which means that ramp was paid for in two years and it is still in use today.

I don't know the rates today, but when my oldest was in 3rd grade, the district got an extra $7800 for each child with a health impairment, $6,000 for each child with a behavioral disorder, and somewhere between $2,000 and $3000 for other special needs, it's been awhile so I don't remember the exact figure.  I'll bet that figure is a lot higher today and the schools are still shitting on the special needs kids anytime the budgets are cut.

Congratulations on falling for the bulcrap without ever looking into what was really happening.


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parents of special needs children really don't care what kind of burden their children put upon the teachers and the other students.  It's okay that other students are shortchanged IF the teacher time is spent on the special needs child.    That's what teachers are supposed to do, and the other students should be more understanding and accept that the loss of their class time is a sacrifice for the other child.
> 
> Hogwash.
> 
> Special needs children belong in special classes if not special institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought special needs children were already placed in special classes?
Click to expand...


Sometimes they are, sometimes they're not.  If they are placed in a regular ed class, there are accommodations made for them, like an aid, etc.  Most now, are mainstreamed only part of the day, like my son was mainstreamed for art and PE.


----------



## GHook93

typicalusguy said:


> I think you can all stop feeling bad now. Klein just walked away with $600K in donations.
> 
> Not bad for 10-minutes work.



Prior to this the women made $12K a year, her son committed suicide and she had to endure such cruelism. Yes she got a nice payday, and you can and SHOULD feel happy for her, but you can feel bad for her the way those little monster treated her and agony she went through with her son. 

I would feel bad for any mother that lost her son. No amount of money or good fortune could or would be worth that pain!


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> typicalusguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can all stop feeling bad now. Klein just walked away with $600K in donations.
> 
> Not bad for 10-minutes work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this the women made $12K a year, her son committed suicide and she had to endure such cruelism. Yes she got a nice payday, and you can and SHOULD feel happy for her, but you can feel bad for her the way those little monster treated her and agony she went through with her son.
> 
> I would feel bad for any mother that lost her son. No amount of money or good fortune could or would be worth that pain!
Click to expand...


What do you wanna bet the same one's crying about how you should stop feeling sorry for this woman because some people opened a paypal account for her are the same ones crying for Trayvon's parents.  Wonder how much money they've made off of his death so far?


----------



## rightwinger

Latest report is a $650K payday

Not bad considering there were no serious consequences. But it makes people feel good to send money


----------



## squeeze berry

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parents of special needs children really don't care what kind of burden their children put upon the teachers and the other students.  It's okay that other students are shortchanged IF the teacher time is spent on the special needs child.    That's what teachers are supposed to do, and the other students should be more understanding and accept that the loss of their class time is a sacrifice for the other child.
> 
> Hogwash.
> 
> Special needs children belong in special classes if not special institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought special needs children were already placed in special classes?
Click to expand...


Least Restrictive Environment ( LRE) is a law that states that the specilal ed student will be in regular classes to the greatest amount possible.

Contrary to what Againsheila is stating is that the funding goes to special needs first. 

An aid will be hired to help the special needs student or even a full time special ed teacher depending on the class. Special ed buses carry only a few students and sometimes a one bus, a driver and a bus attendant are used to transport as few as one student. 

Special education services are very expensive.


----------



## Againsheila

squeeze berry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parents of special needs children really don't care what kind of burden their children put upon the teachers and the other students.  It's okay that other students are shortchanged IF the teacher time is spent on the special needs child.    That's what teachers are supposed to do, and the other students should be more understanding and accept that the loss of their class time is a sacrifice for the other child.
> 
> Hogwash.
> 
> Special needs children belong in special classes if not special institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought special needs children were already placed in special classes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Least Restrictive Environment ( LRE) is a law that states that the specilal ed student will be in regular classes to the greatest amount possible.
> 
> Contrary to what Againsheila is stating is that the funding goes to special needs first.
> 
> An aid will be hired to help the special needs student or even a full time special ed teacher depending on the class. Special ed buses carry only a few students and sometimes a one bus, a driver and a bus attendant are used to transport as few as one student.
> 
> Special education services are very expensive.
Click to expand...


You really need to find out more about your education services.  The buses are an entirely different budget and the special ed buses are 52% of our bus budget and yes, I agree, that's too much.  As a liaison for PAVE, I had one parent call me.  She wanted me to help her get a bus for her child who was in a wheelchair.  She lived right next door to the school.  It was the only school in the district where 100% of the children walked to school.  I told her as a liaison, I had to advise her that she had the right to that bus but as a tax payer, I objected strenuously and suggested she walk her child to school herself, heck she lived NEXT DOOR!  She got her bus.  Thankfully, she is not the majority of special needs parents.


----------



## gallantwarrior

rightwinger said:


> Latest report is a $650K payday
> 
> Not bad considering there were no serious consequences. But it makes people feel good to send money



You fuckin' libturd lefties are always whining about how you are the only ones who care about the downtrodden.  Then comes an incident like this, where people come together to support and help the victim and all you can do is criticize.  How very hypocrite of you.  Now, STFU, or put up.  Just don't take my money to support your pet causes.  I can, and will, decide the causes I prefer to underwrite.


----------



## rightwinger

gallantwarrior said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest report is a $650K payday
> 
> Not bad considering there were no serious consequences. But it makes people feel good to send money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckin' libturd lefties are always whining about how you are the only ones who care about the downtrodden.  Then comes an incident like this, where people come together to support and help the victim and all you can do is criticize.  How very hypocrite of you.  Now, STFU, or put up.  Just don't take my money to support your pet causes.  I can, and will, decide the causes I prefer to underwrite.
Click to expand...


It highlights the shortfall of charitable giving.  The amount you receive or whether you receive anything depends on publicity and how sympathetic the victim appears to be
Unsympathetic victims get nothing......69 year old grandmas who cry on camera get $650K


----------



## Samson

rightwinger said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest report is a $650K payday
> 
> Not bad considering there were no serious consequences. But it makes people feel good to send money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckin' libturd lefties are always whining about how you are the only ones who care about the downtrodden.  Then comes an incident like this, where people come together to support and help the victim and all you can do is criticize.  How very hypocrite of you.  Now, STFU, or put up.  Just don't take my money to support your pet causes.  I can, and will, decide the causes I prefer to underwrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It highlights the shortfall of charitable giving.  The amount you receive or whether you receive anything depends on publicity and how sympathetic the victim appears to be
> Unsympathetic victims get nothing......69 year old grandmas who cry on camera get $650K
Click to expand...


I'm simply jealous, but I'm willing to wear a floral print and cry on a public school bus whilst being taunted if that will result in a $50 gift certificate at Home Depot.


----------



## tigerbob

Hmm.  She's berated by a buch of teenage douches, people feel sorry for her and give her money (which she never asked for), and all of a sudden a bunch of grown up douches are berating her.


----------



## gallantwarrior

tigerbob said:


> Hmm.  She's berated by a buch of teenage douches, people feel sorry for her and give her money (which she never asked for), and all of a sudden a bunch of grown up douches are berating her.



I'd say that about sums it up.  Seems like the "grown up" douches are just jealous.


----------



## American_Jihad

Doug Giles Cure for the Skinny Punks Who Viciously Bullied the Granny on the Bus

Tuesday, June 26, 2012

The video of Karen Klein, a 68-year-old granny who was bullied beyond belief by a gaggle of 13-year-old pukes went viral last Wednesday. If you havent seen the video, here it is (viewer warning).

What these little 666s did to this passive, sweet ladyultimately bringing her to tearswas truly disgusting. If these hellions would have sadistically berated a black or gay kid (or a black gay kid) Al Sharpton and Dan Savage would have pulled a groin muscle leaping to the occasion, and these little devils would have justly been hauled to juvey court facing a five-year lockdown and jail sex. But, alas, Karen is a white hetero, so  theyll probably get a pass. 



Post Continues on townhall.com
Doug Giles


Doug Giles Cure for the Skinny Punks Who Viciously Bullied the Granny on the Bus  Patriot Update


----------



## old navy

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckin' libturd lefties are always whining about how you are the only ones who care about the downtrodden.  Then comes an incident like this, where people come together to support and help the victim and all you can do is criticize.  How very hypocrite of you.  Now, STFU, or put up.  Just don't take my money to support your pet causes.  I can, and will, decide the causes I prefer to underwrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It highlights the shortfall of charitable giving.  The amount you receive or whether you receive anything depends on publicity and how sympathetic the victim appears to be
> Unsympathetic victims get nothing......69 year old grandmas who cry on camera get $650K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply jealous, but I'm willing to wear a floral print and cry on a public school bus whilst being taunted if that will result in a $50 gift certificate at Home Depot.
Click to expand...


I would take the 650K or a Home Depot gift certificate but would most enjoy choking the closest kid. The real joy would come in watching the rest of the mob back off as the chokee's face turned cyanotic.


----------



## tigerbob

gallantwarrior said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  She's berated by a buch of teenage douches, people feel sorry for her and give her money (which she never asked for), and all of a sudden a bunch of grown up douches are berating her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that about sums it up.  Seems like the "grown up" douches are just jealous.
Click to expand...


Yep  Screw the principle, all's well so long as you get some $$$ out of it.  Such is the world our self-centeredness and antipathy continue to create.


----------



## Big Fitz

chanel said:


> Students were caught on camera terrorizing and harassing a school bus aide, reducing the 68-year-old woman to tears as she bravely withstood their verbal assault.
> 
> The ten-minute video was taken on a bus carrying Greece Middle School students and shows the kids saying vile things to Karen Klein, a bus driver who retired to become a bus aide because her hearing was failing.
> 
> "What's your address so I can come piss all over your door?" said one student.
> 
> Another said to Klein, "How about I bring my [swear word] knife and cut you?"
> 
> The 68-year-old grandmother of eight tried to get them stop, telling the students, "Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> 
> To which one student responded, "How about you shut the [swear word] up?"
> 
> "Something about me being so fat and ugly your kids should probably commit suicide," recalled Klein. "I don't think they knew that my son had."
> 
> The school district has brought in police to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
Click to expand...

Saw the videos and her interview.

She is a lousy bus aide.  You don't ignore this behavior, you punish it and FAST even on the last day of the year you do it.  I'd consider taking her off that school and finding an easier route for her, or consider asking her to retire.

Second, those kids should be banned from the bus for at least the following year.

And yes, I worked in the industry and know how hard it is.  My companies always seem to put me on routes that have eaten other drivers alive, and always end up with well behave buses within months.


----------



## Big Fitz

tigerbob said:


> Hmm.  She's berated by a buch of teenage douches, people feel sorry for her and give her money (which she never asked for), and all of a sudden a bunch of grown up douches are berating her.


I have driven school bus for many years.  She seems like a nice enough lady but without the ability to do her job properly anymore.  If you can't get your kids to respect you out of love, you need to do it out of fear of punishment.  If you won't do either, you're deadweight in back.  I see drivers and aides like her all the time.  Their buses are ALWAYS shooting galleries and zoos with terrible bratty kids breaking the rules and threatening their own and other people's safety. 

Laziness and neglect should not be rewarded.  Despicable behavior like the kids should be punished severely.


----------



## rightwinger

Big Fitz said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  She's berated by a buch of teenage douches, people feel sorry for her and give her money (which she never asked for), and all of a sudden a bunch of grown up douches are berating her.
> 
> 
> 
> I have driven school bus for many years.  She seems like a nice enough lady but without the ability to do her job properly anymore.  If you can't get your kids to respect you out of love, you need to do it out of fear of punishment.  If you won't do either, you're deadweight in back.  I see drivers and aides like her all the time.  Their buses are ALWAYS shooting galleries and zoos with terrible bratty kids breaking the rules and threatening their own and other people's safety.
> 
> Laziness and neglect should not be rewarded.  Despicable behavior like the kids should be punished severely.
Click to expand...


That is what I could not figure out. I can see if a 69 year old is harrassed on a public bus. But she was hired to be a bus monitor. The person being paid to keep the peace. She must have been trained somehow. If things get out of hand, there must be some procedure in place for her to go up to the driver, have the bus stopped and nobody moves until order is restored

All through the ordeal I kept saying...When is she going to do something?


----------



## Katzndogz

rightwinger said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest report is a $650K payday
> 
> Not bad considering there were no serious consequences. But it makes people feel good to send money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckin' libturd lefties are always whining about how you are the only ones who care about the downtrodden.  Then comes an incident like this, where people come together to support and help the victim and all you can do is criticize.  How very hypocrite of you.  Now, STFU, or put up.  Just don't take my money to support your pet causes.  I can, and will, decide the causes I prefer to underwrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It highlights the shortfall of charitable giving.  The amount you receive or whether you receive anything depends on publicity and how sympathetic the victim appears to be
> Unsympathetic victims get nothing......69 year old grandmas who cry on camera get $650K
Click to expand...


What should unsympathetic victims get?

They get whatever they get, it's called charitable giving.


----------



## Ravi

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  She's berated by a buch of teenage douches, people feel sorry for her and give her money (which she never asked for), and all of a sudden a bunch of grown up douches are berating her.
> 
> 
> 
> I have driven school bus for many years.  She seems like a nice enough lady but without the ability to do her job properly anymore.  If you can't get your kids to respect you out of love, you need to do it out of fear of punishment.  If you won't do either, you're deadweight in back.  I see drivers and aides like her all the time.  Their buses are ALWAYS shooting galleries and zoos with terrible bratty kids breaking the rules and threatening their own and other people's safety.
> 
> Laziness and neglect should not be rewarded.  Despicable behavior like the kids should be punished severely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I could not figure out. I can see if a 69 year old is harrassed on a public bus. But she was hired to be a bus monitor. The person being paid to keep the peace. She must have been trained somehow. If things get out of hand, there must be some procedure in place for her to go up to the driver, have the bus stopped and nobody moves until order is restored
> 
> All through the ordeal I kept saying...When is she going too do something?
Click to expand...


The entire thing smells fishy to me. I still can't tell if they are addressing her, talking behind her back, or addressing and insulting each other. If she didn't watch the youtube video she'd probably not think anything happened.

But yeah, I will sit on a school bus and be insulted for $650,000.


----------



## Katzndogz

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  She's berated by a buch of teenage douches, people feel sorry for her and give her money (which she never asked for), and all of a sudden a bunch of grown up douches are berating her.
> 
> 
> 
> I have driven school bus for many years.  She seems like a nice enough lady but without the ability to do her job properly anymore.  If you can't get your kids to respect you out of love, you need to do it out of fear of punishment.  If you won't do either, you're deadweight in back.  I see drivers and aides like her all the time.  Their buses are ALWAYS shooting galleries and zoos with terrible bratty kids breaking the rules and threatening their own and other people's safety.
> 
> Laziness and neglect should not be rewarded.  Despicable behavior like the kids should be punished severely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I could not figure out. I can see if a 69 year old is harrassed on a public bus. But she was hired to be a bus monitor. The person being paid to keep the peace. She must have been trained somehow. If things get out of hand, there must be some procedure in place for her to go up to the driver, have the bus stopped and nobody moves until order is restored
> 
> All through the ordeal I kept saying...When is she going too do something?
Click to expand...


She was questioned about this.   What she said was that anything she did would have gotten her fired.  Anything she said would have gotten her fired.   As is true with most child/adult situations the child is in total control and never punished.   Only the adult is punished.


----------



## tigerbob

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have driven school bus for many years.  She seems like a nice enough lady but without the ability to do her job properly anymore.  If you can't get your kids to respect you out of love, you need to do it out of fear of punishment.  If you won't do either, you're deadweight in back.  I see drivers and aides like her all the time.  Their buses are ALWAYS shooting galleries and zoos with terrible bratty kids breaking the rules and threatening their own and other people's safety.
> 
> Laziness and neglect should not be rewarded.  Despicable behavior like the kids should be punished severely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I could not figure out. I can see if a 69 year old is harrassed on a public bus. But she was hired to be a bus monitor. The person being paid to keep the peace. She must have been trained somehow. If things get out of hand, there must be some procedure in place for her to go up to the driver, have the bus stopped and nobody moves until order is restored
> 
> All through the ordeal I kept saying...When is she going too do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was questioned about this.   What she said was that anything she did would have gotten her fired.  Anything she said would have gotten her fired.   As is true with most child/adult situations the child is in total control and never punished.   Only the adult is punished.
Click to expand...


Surely she is not encouraged to get into a physical confrontation with teens.  There must be a process in place for reporting their behavior and disciplining them.  Otherwise you need a Sky Marshal on the bus, not an old lady.


----------



## Ravi

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have driven school bus for many years.  She seems like a nice enough lady but without the ability to do her job properly anymore.  If you can't get your kids to respect you out of love, you need to do it out of fear of punishment.  If you won't do either, you're deadweight in back.  I see drivers and aides like her all the time.  Their buses are ALWAYS shooting galleries and zoos with terrible bratty kids breaking the rules and threatening their own and other people's safety.
> 
> Laziness and neglect should not be rewarded.  Despicable behavior like the kids should be punished severely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I could not figure out. I can see if a 69 year old is harrassed on a public bus. But she was hired to be a bus monitor. The person being paid to keep the peace. She must have been trained somehow. If things get out of hand, there must be some procedure in place for her to go up to the driver, have the bus stopped and nobody moves until order is restored
> 
> All through the ordeal I kept saying...When is she going too do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was questioned about this.   What she said was that anything she did would have gotten her fired.  Anything she said would have gotten her fired.   As is true with most child/adult situations the child is in total control and never punished.   Only the adult is punished.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. If bus monitors weren't allowed to keep order there would be no bus monitors.


----------



## Big Fitz

Ravi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have driven school bus for many years.  She seems like a nice enough lady but without the ability to do her job properly anymore.  If you can't get your kids to respect you out of love, you need to do it out of fear of punishment.  If you won't do either, you're deadweight in back.  I see drivers and aides like her all the time.  Their buses are ALWAYS shooting galleries and zoos with terrible bratty kids breaking the rules and threatening their own and other people's safety.
> 
> Laziness and neglect should not be rewarded.  Despicable behavior like the kids should be punished severely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I could not figure out. I can see if a 69 year old is harrassed on a public bus. But she was hired to be a bus monitor. The person being paid to keep the peace. She must have been trained somehow. If things get out of hand, there must be some procedure in place for her to go up to the driver, have the bus stopped and nobody moves until order is restored
> 
> All through the ordeal I kept saying...When is she going too do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing smells fishy to me. I still can't tell if they are addressing her, talking behind her back, or addressing and insulting each other. If she didn't watch the youtube video she'd probably not think anything happened.
> 
> But yeah, I will sit on a school bus and be insulted for $650,000.
Click to expand...

Shit, I've done it for a far cheaper hourly wage.  It'd be nice if someone would fork over over half a million dollars to me for putting up with some of the kid's shit they try.

She was being insulted to her face and did nothing.  Right there, if I was her supervisor, I'd consider whether or not to bring her back after the summer layoff if she can't be effective in student management.

Anything she would have done would have gotten her fired?  Horsecrap.  You tell the driver to stop the bus and move kids apart and away from her.  You inform them their parents WILL be contacted and if they think of riding the bus the following year, they better pray they don't get you again because they'll never sit near their friends again, and any violation of the rules will be a write up till they're never allowed on the bus again.

There are LOTS of ways to make kids behave, but it also takes a few things I didn't see in her.  1. consistant discipline.  2. a forceful demeanor that you are in charge. 3. A knowledge that actions not taken will escalate the situation. 4. realizing the children were acting in an unsafe manner (kids in the aisle mean broken arms legs shoulders or skulls if the brakes get locked up).

I drove very tough buses without an aid, and the one time I had student 'bus patrol' on it, it didn't matter.  They were still wild as hell, but at the end of the year, at least I got them to sit safely even if they were a constant roar and no one called me names once, even in Somali because the little kids LOVED to tattle on the big ones and get them in trouble.

The lady needs to say 'thank you' and retire on her cash guilt prize.


----------



## Againsheila

Big Fitz said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students were caught on camera terrorizing and harassing a school bus aide, reducing the 68-year-old woman to tears as she bravely withstood their verbal assault.
> 
> The ten-minute video was taken on a bus carrying Greece Middle School students and shows the kids saying vile things to Karen Klein, a bus driver who retired to become a bus aide because her hearing was failing.
> 
> "What's your address so I can come piss all over your door?" said one student.
> 
> Another said to Klein, "How about I bring my [swear word] knife and cut you?"
> 
> The 68-year-old grandmother of eight tried to get them stop, telling the students, "Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> 
> To which one student responded, "How about you shut the [swear word] up?"
> 
> "Something about me being so fat and ugly your kids should probably commit suicide," recalled Klein. "I don't think they knew that my son had."
> 
> The school district has brought in police to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saw the videos and her interview.
> 
> She is a lousy bus aide.  You don't ignore this behavior, you punish it and FAST even on the last day of the year you do it.  I'd consider taking her off that school and finding an easier route for her, or consider asking her to retire.
> 
> Second, those kids should be banned from the bus for at least the following year.
> 
> And yes, I worked in the industry and know how hard it is.  My companies always seem to put me on routes that have eaten other drivers alive, and always end up with well behave buses within months.
Click to expand...


"she is a lousy bus aide" doesn't excuse the children's behavior.


----------



## Big Fitz

American_Jihad said:


> Doug Giles Cure for the Skinny Punks Who Viciously Bullied the Granny on the Bus
> 
> Tuesday, June 26, 2012
> 
> The video of Karen Klein, a 68-year-old granny who was bullied beyond belief by a gaggle of 13-year-old pukes went viral last Wednesday. If you havent seen the video, here it is (viewer warning).
> 
> What these little 666s did to this passive, sweet ladyultimately bringing her to tearswas truly disgusting. If these hellions would have sadistically berated a black or gay kid (or a black gay kid) Al Sharpton and Dan Savage would have pulled a groin muscle leaping to the occasion, and these little devils would have justly been hauled to juvey court facing a five-year lockdown and jail sex. But, alas, Karen is a white hetero, so  theyll probably get a pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Post Continues on townhall.com
> Doug Giles
> 
> 
> Doug Giles Cure for the Skinny Punks Who Viciously Bullied the Granny on the Bus  Patriot Update


If you read some of the articles since then, the father of the videotaper came forward, apologized and reiterated how absolutely ashamed he was of his child and that they would be punished.  The school knows who the kids are and their punishments will be meted out at the beginning of the next school year, or carried over to their next school.


----------



## Big Fitz

Againsheila said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the videos and her interview.
> 
> She is a lousy bus aide. You don't ignore this behavior, you punish it and FAST even on the last day of the year you do it. I'd consider taking her off that school and finding an easier route for her, or consider asking her to retire.
> 
> Second, those kids should be banned from the bus for at least the following year.
> 
> And yes, I worked in the industry and know how hard it is. My companies always seem to put me on routes that have eaten other drivers alive, and always end up with well behave buses within months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "she is a lousy bus aide" doesn't excuse the children's behavior.
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't. But by being a lousy bus aide, she set herself up for an incident like that.

I've had to expel two kids from the bus for "insubordination", and threaten to do so to 2 others. You don't get to tell me 'whatever', or blow off my orders or get lippy with me. That earns a 'major' writeup which often gets a suspension, separation from their friends by assigned seating, and if other kids join in, the whole bus gets assigned seating and loses radio and food priviledges.

Then again... day one I announce to the kids "I am the mean bus driver. I will let you earn priviledges if you behave well. Just obeying the rules is not enough to earn these priviledges. I also believe in collective punishment if I cannot find the culprit responsible for breaking rules so don't hide them. You will be punished too then. BUT if you behave maturely you will find my bus to be a fun place. You can sit with your friends, eat and drink or even get the radio if there is one."

They usually figure out I meant it by week 2-4 of testing me on it. They also learn I will enforce the rules to the last trip.

All the drivers I saw who were successful with problem buses with out of control kids were the same way. I've been tipped and rewarded by parents for doing such a good job, and schools have specifically requested me to handle charters because I am strict with the kids.  I took that as a great honor, because I've also had children who were problem children beg me to come back and be their driver next year.  That is the best praise of all.

That aide was on that bus because one of three reasons. 1. State law. 2. Special Needs. 3. Bad kids. If it's anything but #1, she failed in her job, last day or no. Is it sad, but I'm sure she's gotten a lot of whispering about her in the driver's room about not doing her damn job and why she got rewarded for it when they all face that and worse every day.


----------



## Ravi

Big Fitz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I could not figure out. I can see if a 69 year old is harrassed on a public bus. But she was hired to be a bus monitor. The person being paid to keep the peace. She must have been trained somehow. If things get out of hand, there must be some procedure in place for her to go up to the driver, have the bus stopped and nobody moves until order is restored
> 
> All through the ordeal I kept saying...When is she going too do something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire thing smells fishy to me. I still can't tell if they are addressing her, talking behind her back, or addressing and insulting each other. If she didn't watch the youtube video she'd probably not think anything happened.
> 
> But yeah, I will sit on a school bus and be insulted for $650,000.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit, I've done it for a far cheaper hourly wage.  It'd be nice if someone would fork over over half a million dollars to me for putting up with some of the kid's shit they try.
> 
> She was being insulted to her face and did nothing.  Right there, if I was her supervisor, I'd consider whether or not to bring her back after the summer layoff if she can't be effective in student management.
> 
> Anything she would have done would have gotten her fired?  Horsecrap.  You tell the driver to stop the bus and move kids apart and away from her.  You inform them their parents WILL be contacted and if they think of riding the bus the following year, they better pray they don't get you again because they'll never sit near their friends again, and any violation of the rules will be a write up till they're never allowed on the bus again.
> 
> There are LOTS of ways to make kids behave, but it also takes a few things I didn't see in her.  1. consistant discipline.  2. a forceful demeanor that you are in charge. 3. A knowledge that actions not taken will escalate the situation. 4. realizing the children were acting in an unsafe manner (kids in the aisle mean broken arms legs shoulders or skulls if the brakes get locked up).
> 
> I drove very tough buses without an aid, and the one time I had student 'bus patrol' on it, it didn't matter.  They were still wild as hell, but at the end of the year, at least I got them to sit safely even if they were a constant roar and no one called me names once, even in Somali because the little kids LOVED to tattle on the big ones and get them in trouble.
> 
> The lady needs to say 'thank you' and retire on her cash guilt prize.
Click to expand...


She's actually being rewarded for sucking at her job?


----------



## Big Fitz

Ravi said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire thing smells fishy to me. I still can't tell if they are addressing her, talking behind her back, or addressing and insulting each other. If she didn't watch the youtube video she'd probably not think anything happened.
> 
> But yeah, I will sit on a school bus and be insulted for $650,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've done it for a far cheaper hourly wage.  It'd be nice if someone would fork over over half a million dollars to me for putting up with some of the kid's shit they try.
> 
> She was being insulted to her face and did nothing.  Right there, if I was her supervisor, I'd consider whether or not to bring her back after the summer layoff if she can't be effective in student management.
> 
> Anything she would have done would have gotten her fired?  Horsecrap.  You tell the driver to stop the bus and move kids apart and away from her.  You inform them their parents WILL be contacted and if they think of riding the bus the following year, they better pray they don't get you again because they'll never sit near their friends again, and any violation of the rules will be a write up till they're never allowed on the bus again.
> 
> There are LOTS of ways to make kids behave, but it also takes a few things I didn't see in her.  1. consistant discipline.  2. a forceful demeanor that you are in charge. 3. A knowledge that actions not taken will escalate the situation. 4. realizing the children were acting in an unsafe manner (kids in the aisle mean broken arms legs shoulders or skulls if the brakes get locked up).
> 
> I drove very tough buses without an aid, and the one time I had student 'bus patrol' on it, it didn't matter.  They were still wild as hell, but at the end of the year, at least I got them to sit safely even if they were a constant roar and no one called me names once, even in Somali because the little kids LOVED to tattle on the big ones and get them in trouble.
> 
> The lady needs to say 'thank you' and retire on her cash guilt prize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's actually being rewarded for sucking at her job?
Click to expand...

yep.  over 600k by now by anonymous donations to a website set up to 'buy her a vacation' for what she went through.

I shoulda thought of that scam years ago.  I mean yes, she went through a very bad day.  I've had ones like that too that left me thinking what the hell was I doing.  But because most people don't know what goes on inside that big yellow box, and what pressures are put to bear on those who don't even have aides, they're pity paying.


----------



## Againsheila

Big Fitz said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the videos and her interview.
> 
> She is a lousy bus aide. You don't ignore this behavior, you punish it and FAST even on the last day of the year you do it. I'd consider taking her off that school and finding an easier route for her, or consider asking her to retire.
> 
> Second, those kids should be banned from the bus for at least the following year.
> 
> And yes, I worked in the industry and know how hard it is. My companies always seem to put me on routes that have eaten other drivers alive, and always end up with well behave buses within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "she is a lousy bus aide" doesn't excuse the children's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't. But by being a lousy bus aide, she set herself up for an incident like that.
> 
> I've had to expel two kids from the bus for "insubordination", and threaten to do so to 2 others. You don't get to tell me 'whatever', or blow off my orders or get lippy with me. That earns a 'major' writeup which often gets a suspension, separation from their friends by assigned seating, and if other kids join in, the whole bus gets assigned seating and loses radio and food priviledges.
> 
> Then again... day one I announce to the kids "I am the mean bus driver. I will let you earn priviledges if you behave well. Just obeying the rules is not enough to earn these priviledges. I also believe in collective punishment if I cannot find the culprit responsible for breaking rules so don't hide them. You will be punished too then. BUT if you behave maturely you will find my bus to be a fun place. You can sit with your friends, eat and drink or even get the radio if there is one."
> 
> They usually figure out I meant it by week 2-4 of testing me on it. They also learn I will enforce the rules to the last trip.
> 
> All the drivers I saw who were successful with problem buses with out of control kids were the same way. I've been tipped and rewarded by parents for doing such a good job, and schools have specifically requested me to handle charters because I am strict with the kids.  I took that as a great honor, because I've also had children who were problem children beg me to come back and be their driver next year.  That is the best praise of all.
> 
> That aide was on that bus because one of three reasons. 1. State law. 2. Special Needs. 3. Bad kids. If it's anything but #1, she failed in her job, last day or no. Is it sad, but I'm sure she's gotten a lot of whispering about her in the driver's room about not doing her damn job and why she got rewarded for it when they all face that and worse every day.
Click to expand...


There's a lot of jealousy in that post...


----------



## Ravi

Big Fitz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've done it for a far cheaper hourly wage.  It'd be nice if someone would fork over over half a million dollars to me for putting up with some of the kid's shit they try.
> 
> She was being insulted to her face and did nothing.  Right there, if I was her supervisor, I'd consider whether or not to bring her back after the summer layoff if she can't be effective in student management.
> 
> Anything she would have done would have gotten her fired?  Horsecrap.  You tell the driver to stop the bus and move kids apart and away from her.  You inform them their parents WILL be contacted and if they think of riding the bus the following year, they better pray they don't get you again because they'll never sit near their friends again, and any violation of the rules will be a write up till they're never allowed on the bus again.
> 
> There are LOTS of ways to make kids behave, but it also takes a few things I didn't see in her.  1. consistant discipline.  2. a forceful demeanor that you are in charge. 3. A knowledge that actions not taken will escalate the situation. 4. realizing the children were acting in an unsafe manner (kids in the aisle mean broken arms legs shoulders or skulls if the brakes get locked up).
> 
> I drove very tough buses without an aid, and the one time I had student 'bus patrol' on it, it didn't matter.  They were still wild as hell, but at the end of the year, at least I got them to sit safely even if they were a constant roar and no one called me names once, even in Somali because the little kids LOVED to tattle on the big ones and get them in trouble.
> 
> The lady needs to say 'thank you' and retire on her cash guilt prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's actually being rewarded for sucking at her job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.  over 600k by now by anonymous donations to a website set up to 'buy her a vacation' for what she went through.
> 
> I shoulda thought of that scam years ago.  I mean yes, she went through a very bad day.  I've had ones like that too that left me thinking what the hell was I doing.  But because most people don't know what goes on inside that big yellow box, and what pressures are put to bear on those who don't even have aides, they're pity paying.
Click to expand...

If we funded public schools better we'd be able to pay for worthwhile employees.


----------



## Againsheila

Big Fitz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've done it for a far cheaper hourly wage.  It'd be nice if someone would fork over over half a million dollars to me for putting up with some of the kid's shit they try.
> 
> She was being insulted to her face and did nothing.  Right there, if I was her supervisor, I'd consider whether or not to bring her back after the summer layoff if she can't be effective in student management.
> 
> Anything she would have done would have gotten her fired?  Horsecrap.  You tell the driver to stop the bus and move kids apart and away from her.  You inform them their parents WILL be contacted and if they think of riding the bus the following year, they better pray they don't get you again because they'll never sit near their friends again, and any violation of the rules will be a write up till they're never allowed on the bus again.
> 
> There are LOTS of ways to make kids behave, but it also takes a few things I didn't see in her.  1. consistant discipline.  2. a forceful demeanor that you are in charge. 3. A knowledge that actions not taken will escalate the situation. 4. realizing the children were acting in an unsafe manner (kids in the aisle mean broken arms legs shoulders or skulls if the brakes get locked up).
> 
> I drove very tough buses without an aid, and the one time I had student 'bus patrol' on it, it didn't matter.  They were still wild as hell, but at the end of the year, at least I got them to sit safely even if they were a constant roar and no one called me names once, even in Somali because the little kids LOVED to tattle on the big ones and get them in trouble.
> 
> The lady needs to say 'thank you' and retire on her cash guilt prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's actually being rewarded for sucking at her job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.  over 600k by now by anonymous donations to a website set up to 'buy her a vacation' for what she went through.
> 
> I shoulda thought of that scam years ago.  I mean yes, she went through a very bad day.  I've had ones like that too that left me thinking what the hell was I doing.  But because most people don't know what goes on inside that big yellow box, and what pressures are put to bear on those who don't even have aides, they're pity paying.
Click to expand...


As a mother, I rode that big yellow bus a couple of times..I don't know how the bus drivers do it. I believe they are all underpaid.  That said, I think those griping about this woman getting a paypal account and donations are jealous.


----------



## rightwinger

Ravi said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire thing smells fishy to me. I still can't tell if they are addressing her, talking behind her back, or addressing and insulting each other. If she didn't watch the youtube video she'd probably not think anything happened.
> 
> But yeah, I will sit on a school bus and be insulted for $650,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've done it for a far cheaper hourly wage.  It'd be nice if someone would fork over over half a million dollars to me for putting up with some of the kid's shit they try.
> 
> She was being insulted to her face and did nothing.  Right there, if I was her supervisor, I'd consider whether or not to bring her back after the summer layoff if she can't be effective in student management.
> 
> Anything she would have done would have gotten her fired?  Horsecrap.  You tell the driver to stop the bus and move kids apart and away from her.  You inform them their parents WILL be contacted and if they think of riding the bus the following year, they better pray they don't get you again because they'll never sit near their friends again, and any violation of the rules will be a write up till they're never allowed on the bus again.
> 
> There are LOTS of ways to make kids behave, but it also takes a few things I didn't see in her.  1. consistant discipline.  2. a forceful demeanor that you are in charge. 3. A knowledge that actions not taken will escalate the situation. 4. realizing the children were acting in an unsafe manner (kids in the aisle mean broken arms legs shoulders or skulls if the brakes get locked up).
> 
> I drove very tough buses without an aid, and the one time I had student 'bus patrol' on it, it didn't matter.  They were still wild as hell, but at the end of the year, at least I got them to sit safely even if they were a constant roar and no one called me names once, even in Somali because the little kids LOVED to tattle on the big ones and get them in trouble.
> 
> The lady needs to say 'thank you' and retire on her cash guilt prize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's actually being rewarded for sucking at her job?
Click to expand...


Seems that way doesn't it?

At no point during the 10 min video does she make an effort to show she is in charge and that there will be consequences. I know she cannot touch the little darlings, but she must have been given something in her discipline tool box to report unruly behavior

Also, where was the driver?  Seems at some point the bus gets stopped and the kids get seperated


----------



## Katzndogz

The children should not be allowed to take the bus.  Let their parents figure out a way to get them to school.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> The children should not be allowed to take the bus.  Let their parents figure out a way to get them to school.



I agree with that.


----------



## Big Fitz

Againsheila said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> "she is a lousy bus aide" doesn't excuse the children's behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. But by being a lousy bus aide, she set herself up for an incident like that.
> 
> I've had to expel two kids from the bus for "insubordination", and threaten to do so to 2 others. You don't get to tell me 'whatever', or blow off my orders or get lippy with me. That earns a 'major' writeup which often gets a suspension, separation from their friends by assigned seating, and if other kids join in, the whole bus gets assigned seating and loses radio and food priviledges.
> 
> Then again... day one I announce to the kids "I am the mean bus driver. I will let you earn priviledges if you behave well. Just obeying the rules is not enough to earn these priviledges. I also believe in collective punishment if I cannot find the culprit responsible for breaking rules so don't hide them. You will be punished too then. BUT if you behave maturely you will find my bus to be a fun place. You can sit with your friends, eat and drink or even get the radio if there is one."
> 
> They usually figure out I meant it by week 2-4 of testing me on it. They also learn I will enforce the rules to the last trip.
> 
> All the drivers I saw who were successful with problem buses with out of control kids were the same way. I've been tipped and rewarded by parents for doing such a good job, and schools have specifically requested me to handle charters because I am strict with the kids.  I took that as a great honor, because I've also had children who were problem children beg me to come back and be their driver next year.  That is the best praise of all.
> 
> That aide was on that bus because one of three reasons. 1. State law. 2. Special Needs. 3. Bad kids. If it's anything but #1, she failed in her job, last day or no. Is it sad, but I'm sure she's gotten a lot of whispering about her in the driver's room about not doing her damn job and why she got rewarded for it when they all face that and worse every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of jealousy in that post...
Click to expand...

Jealousy?  More like WTF?!? If a driver or aide gets abused like that and does NOTHING about it, but plays the victim you know what most bus companies do?  Remove them from the route because they are incapable of handling the stresses of the job and put someone like me in there.  I guess what gets my ire up the most are people essentially rewarding her for not being able to do the job.  Working with kids, yeah, rough days happen.


----------



## Big Fitz

Katzndogz said:


> The children should not be allowed to take the bus.  Let their parents figure out a way to get them to school.


And that's what's happening to those kids next year.


----------



## Big Fitz

Ravi said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's actually being rewarded for sucking at her job?
> 
> 
> 
> yep.  over 600k by now by anonymous donations to a website set up to 'buy her a vacation' for what she went through.
> 
> I shoulda thought of that scam years ago.  I mean yes, she went through a very bad day.  I've had ones like that too that left me thinking what the hell was I doing.  But because most people don't know what goes on inside that big yellow box, and what pressures are put to bear on those who don't even have aides, they're pity paying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we funded public schools better we'd be able to pay for worthwhile employees.
Click to expand...

Realities of the business.  School districts will not cut admin, union and staff lawyer salaries to do this because these drivers and aids are part time employees.  Depending on the size of your district, the typical driver is paid between 11 and 18 bucks an hour, aides far less.  They get often between 15 and 35 hours a week unless they get to suppliment with a charter.  The typical average seems to be about 20 hours a week.  Then there's the summer layoff.  Some states bar drivers from collecting unemployment because it's a "known seasonal layoff", forcing them to get another job.  It's a supplimental income job unless you work in a BIG school area like I did in the twin cities.  You could make a living 9 months out of the year.  It was that summer break that killed you every time.  And that's also dependent on the company.

Face it, most schools can't afford a higher quality of driver and most people can't handle the work.  They want a warm body who'll show up at 6am to drive for 1.5-3 hours and then again in the afternoon at 2pm like clockwork with no excuses or being late.  You have to be able to handle students and know when to ignore their crap, and when to let em have it for their own safety and well being.  Most of all, you have to be in control of yourself and never let them get the best of you or you're done.  Do this on top of handling narrow streets or 5 lane interstates with lousy insane amateur drivers who act like school bus yellow is blaze orange and they're deer.

That woman right there will never get back the ability to work in that district again effectively.  Every kid in the system will know about it soon enough and know she can be badgered to tears and be too afraid to do her job to maintain discipline.  Again.  She seems to be a sweet lady.  I think the idea of a nice vacation for her was a great idea of an apology.  Seeing 600k plus roll in seems outlandish and would have never happened till that kid posted the video on facebook or whatever, THAT is when it really took off.  Before that, they got maybe a thousand dollars.

It's a revealing statement on our society's morality.  Throw money at it and it will make it better.  That's what I find so perplexing.  What did she do to deserve that money outside of suffer NORMAL job pressures on a bad day?  People somehow feel that throwing a few bucks at her is going to make things better?  Well, she can retire safely now in that, it's a good thing.  I hope she does because if she tries to go back to work, she's a gonner. Take the money and run, but don't expect any respectable bus driver who's good at their job to be applauding her for what she did.


----------



## Againsheila

Big Fitz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep.  over 600k by now by anonymous donations to a website set up to 'buy her a vacation' for what she went through.
> 
> I shoulda thought of that scam years ago.  I mean yes, she went through a very bad day.  I've had ones like that too that left me thinking what the hell was I doing.  But because most people don't know what goes on inside that big yellow box, and what pressures are put to bear on those who don't even have aides, they're pity paying.
> 
> 
> 
> If we funded public schools better we'd be able to pay for worthwhile employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realities of the business.  School districts will not cut admin, union and staff lawyer salaries to do this because these drivers and aids are part time employees.  Depending on the size of your district, the typical driver is paid between 11 and 18 bucks an hour, aides far less.  They get often between 15 and 35 hours a week unless they get to suppliment with a charter.  The typical average seems to be about 20 hours a week.  Then there's the summer layoff.  Some states bar drivers from collecting unemployment because it's a "known seasonal layoff", forcing them to get another job.  It's a supplimental income job unless you work in a BIG school area like I did in the twin cities.  You could make a living 9 months out of the year.  It was that summer break that killed you every time.  And that's also dependent on the company.
> 
> Face it, most schools can't afford a higher quality of driver and most people can't handle the work.  They want a warm body who'll show up at 6am to drive for 1.5-3 hours and then again in the afternoon at 2pm like clockwork with no excuses or being late.  You have to be able to handle students and know when to ignore their crap, and when to let em have it for their own safety and well being.  Most of all, you have to be in control of yourself and never let them get the best of you or you're done.  Do this on top of handling narrow streets or 5 lane interstates with lousy insane amateur drivers who act like school bus yellow is blaze orange and they're deer.
> 
> That woman right there will never get back the ability to work in that district again effectively.  Every kid in the system will know about it soon enough and know she can be badgered to tears and be too afraid to do her job to maintain discipline.  Again.  She seems to be a sweet lady.  I think the idea of a nice vacation for her was a great idea of an apology.  Seeing 600k plus roll in seems outlandish and would have never happened till that kid posted the video on facebook or whatever, THAT is when it really took off.  Before that, they got maybe a thousand dollars.
> 
> It's a revealing statement on our society's morality.  Throw money at it and it will make it better.  That's what I find so perplexing.  What did she do to deserve that money outside of suffer NORMAL job pressures on a bad day?  People somehow feel that throwing a few bucks at her is going to make things better?  Well, she can retire safely now in that, it's a good thing.  I hope she does because if she tries to go back to work, she's a gonner. Take the money and run, but don't expect any respectable bus driver who's good at their job to be applauding her for what she did.
Click to expand...


Again, dripping with jealousy.  I'm not saying what she did was right, I'm saying what the kids did was wrong and I'm happy that some people took it among themselves to get her out of that job so that she could retire.  Would I like someone to give my 1/2 million for my troubles?  Sure.  Is it gonna happen, no.  I do not begrudge this woman anything.  All I can think of is how she felt when that kid said if she was his mother, he would commit suicide, knowing that her own son did commit suicide.  I don't care how much money she gets, it's not gonna make that pain go away.


----------



## Big Fitz

Againsheila said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we funded public schools better we'd be able to pay for worthwhile employees.
> 
> 
> 
> Realities of the business.  School districts will not cut admin, union and staff lawyer salaries to do this because these drivers and aids are part time employees.  Depending on the size of your district, the typical driver is paid between 11 and 18 bucks an hour, aides far less.  They get often between 15 and 35 hours a week unless they get to suppliment with a charter.  The typical average seems to be about 20 hours a week.  Then there's the summer layoff.  Some states bar drivers from collecting unemployment because it's a "known seasonal layoff", forcing them to get another job.  It's a supplimental income job unless you work in a BIG school area like I did in the twin cities.  You could make a living 9 months out of the year.  It was that summer break that killed you every time.  And that's also dependent on the company.
> 
> Face it, most schools can't afford a higher quality of driver and most people can't handle the work.  They want a warm body who'll show up at 6am to drive for 1.5-3 hours and then again in the afternoon at 2pm like clockwork with no excuses or being late.  You have to be able to handle students and know when to ignore their crap, and when to let em have it for their own safety and well being.  Most of all, you have to be in control of yourself and never let them get the best of you or you're done.  Do this on top of handling narrow streets or 5 lane interstates with lousy insane amateur drivers who act like school bus yellow is blaze orange and they're deer.
> 
> That woman right there will never get back the ability to work in that district again effectively.  Every kid in the system will know about it soon enough and know she can be badgered to tears and be too afraid to do her job to maintain discipline.  Again.  She seems to be a sweet lady.  I think the idea of a nice vacation for her was a great idea of an apology.  Seeing 600k plus roll in seems outlandish and would have never happened till that kid posted the video on facebook or whatever, THAT is when it really took off.  Before that, they got maybe a thousand dollars.
> 
> It's a revealing statement on our society's morality.  Throw money at it and it will make it better.  That's what I find so perplexing.  What did she do to deserve that money outside of suffer NORMAL job pressures on a bad day?  People somehow feel that throwing a few bucks at her is going to make things better?  Well, she can retire safely now in that, it's a good thing.  I hope she does because if she tries to go back to work, she's a gonner. Take the money and run, but don't expect any respectable bus driver who's good at their job to be applauding her for what she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, dripping with jealousy.  I'm not saying what she did was right, I'm saying what the kids did was wrong and I'm happy that some people took it among themselves to get her out of that job so that she could retire.  Would I like someone to give my 1/2 million for my troubles?  Sure.  Is it gonna happen, no.  I do not begrudge this woman anything.  All I can think of is how she felt when that kid said if she was his mother, he would commit suicide, knowing that her own son did commit suicide.  I don't care how much money she gets, it's not gonna make that pain go away.
Click to expand...

You call it jealousy if you want.  How would you feel if someone you discovered was incompetant in your same field and suddenly was paid out two thirds of a million dollars because someone posted them crying about it on facebook?  I bet you'd be pretty damn outraged about the stupidity of the vox populi for not getting the reality of the situation.  If the money isn't going to make the pain go away, what the hell good is it?

So she scored and won the pity lotto.  Take the money and retire.  Don't expect a medal or sympathy for being unable to do the job which was obvious in the video.  She had half a dozen options she could have used to get that situation under control and she used none of them.  Understand how much of that situation was HER fault as well as those monstrous children's.  

Know who else is to blame for that crap going bad?  The driver.  She's your co worker and was in OBVIOUS distress, and although not all of that could be heard up front some of it could have been figured out by paying attention to your load.  I've done it.  Most other drivers do too.  But if you're like others I've known that treat the kids like nothing more than 'swinging meat' to be ignored as long as they don't interfere with driving and get off the bus safely, then you're not doing your job either as a driver.

I'm just as 'jealous' as you.  Would I like to get a half million for a shitty day at work?  Hell yeah!  Maybe a million.  Who wouldn't.  How guilty would I feel knowing that I got paid because people viewed me out of pity and KNEW I was in that situation because I couldn't do the job?  Pretty damn guilty.

So.  Let her retire, because she won't be able to do the job any more and that was a bigger payday than she possibly ever will see, unless the husband's got a great job and killer pension.


----------



## gallantwarrior

tigerbob said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  She's berated by a buch of teenage douches, people feel sorry for her and give her money (which she never asked for), and all of a sudden a bunch of grown up douches are berating her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that about sums it up.  Seems like the "grown up" douches are just jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep  Screw the principle, all's well so long as you get some $$$ out of it.  Such is the world our self-centeredness and antipathy continue to create.
Click to expand...


How sad for you.  Rather than seeing the generosity and outpouring of sympathy and offers of aid to a senior citizen who was brutalized by a pack of entitled delinquents, you bitch that the only reason she put up with that kind of shit was to benefit financially.  I remind you, she did not video record the incident, nor did she post it to the net.  But good, decent people feeling empathy for her plight came forth of their own free will to provide some help for her.  Where's that famous gift of giving that libturds claim sole ownership of?  Granted, people of all persuasions no doubt donated, but only libturd assholes are bitching about the poor woman being provided substantial and real assistance.


----------



## tigerbob

Big Fitz said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. But by being a lousy bus aide, she set herself up for an incident like that.
> 
> I've had to expel two kids from the bus for "insubordination", and threaten to do so to 2 others. You don't get to tell me 'whatever', or blow off my orders or get lippy with me. That earns a 'major' writeup which often gets a suspension, separation from their friends by assigned seating, and if other kids join in, the whole bus gets assigned seating and loses radio and food priviledges.
> 
> Then again... day one I announce to the kids "I am the mean bus driver. I will let you earn priviledges if you behave well. Just obeying the rules is not enough to earn these priviledges. I also believe in collective punishment if I cannot find the culprit responsible for breaking rules so don't hide them. You will be punished too then. BUT if you behave maturely you will find my bus to be a fun place. You can sit with your friends, eat and drink or even get the radio if there is one."
> 
> They usually figure out I meant it by week 2-4 of testing me on it. They also learn I will enforce the rules to the last trip.
> 
> All the drivers I saw who were successful with problem buses with out of control kids were the same way. I've been tipped and rewarded by parents for doing such a good job, and schools have specifically requested me to handle charters because I am strict with the kids.  I took that as a great honor, because I've also had children who were problem children beg me to come back and be their driver next year.  That is the best praise of all.
> 
> That aide was on that bus because one of three reasons. 1. State law. 2. Special Needs. 3. Bad kids. If it's anything but #1, she failed in her job, last day or no. Is it sad, but I'm sure she's gotten a lot of whispering about her in the driver's room about not doing her damn job and why she got rewarded for it when they all face that and worse every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of jealousy in that post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jealousy?  More like WTF?!? If a driver or aide gets abused like that and does NOTHING about it, but plays the victim you know what most bus companies do?  Remove them from the route because they are incapable of handling the stresses of the job and put someone like me in there.  I guess what gets my ire up the most are people essentially rewarding her for not being able to do the job.  Working with kids, yeah, rough days happen.
Click to expand...


Playing the victim because what the kids said didn't really bother her at all, you mean?  Or playing the victim by saying it did bother her when she could have just lied and said it was no big deal?

The problem with this story is the money she got, which trivializes the issue and turns a discussion about how overly tolerant society is of this sort of behavior into a discussion about how a useless employee made out like a bandit by playing the victim.


----------



## gallantwarrior

tigerbob said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I could not figure out. I can see if a 69 year old is harrassed on a public bus. But she was hired to be a bus monitor. The person being paid to keep the peace. She must have been trained somehow. If things get out of hand, there must be some procedure in place for her to go up to the driver, have the bus stopped and nobody moves until order is restored
> 
> All through the ordeal I kept saying...When is she going too do something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was questioned about this.   What she said was that anything she did would have gotten her fired.  Anything she said would have gotten her fired.   As is true with most child/adult situations the child is in total control and never punished.   Only the adult is punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely she is not encouraged to get into a physical confrontation with teens.  There must be a process in place for reporting their behavior and disciplining them.  Otherwise you need a Sky Marshal on the bus, not an old lady.
Click to expand...


You shouldn't need a Sky Marshall or an animal trainer on that bus because all those brats who participated should be banned from riding any school bus, at least for the next school year.


----------



## Big Fitz

gallantwarrior said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that about sums it up.  Seems like the "grown up" douches are just jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep  Screw the principle, all's well so long as you get some $$$ out of it.  Such is the world our self-centeredness and antipathy continue to create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How sad for you.  Rather than seeing the generosity and outpouring of sympathy and offers of aid to a senior citizen who was brutalized by a pack of entitled delinquents, you bitch that the only reason she put up with that kind of shit was to benefit financially.  I remind you, she did not video record the incident, nor did she post it to the net.  But good, decent people feeling empathy for her plight came forth of their own free will to provide some help for her.  Where's that famous gift of giving that libturds claim sole ownership of?  Granted, people of all persuasions no doubt donated, but only libturd assholes are bitching about the poor woman being provided substantial and real assistance.
Click to expand...

And before that dumbass kid posted it on whatever site it was originally, Youtube I think to show what a 'badass' he was, the donations to her vacation fund was in the few hundred to just over a thousand dollars.  This is something else I will point out.  She didn't know about the website till after it went viral.  She's not to blame for getting this money.  I don't fault her for that.  She didn't do it and was just as surprised.  What I do say's fucked up is people throwing money at her not understanding the situation in total or the requirements of the job she wasn't fulfilling.  She never played the victim for money, ignorant people made her into a martyr of passivity for their own feelings of shame, guilt or horror requiring absolution.  That's why I say, take the money and run.  My ire is for those who seem to think that she 'earned' it for her suffering and don't know the first damn thing about the business she's in. 

Any other school bus drivers out there on this board who have an opinion?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Big Fitz said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the videos and her interview.
> 
> She is a lousy bus aide. You don't ignore this behavior, you punish it and FAST even on the last day of the year you do it. I'd consider taking her off that school and finding an easier route for her, or consider asking her to retire.
> 
> Second, those kids should be banned from the bus for at least the following year.
> 
> And yes, I worked in the industry and know how hard it is. My companies always seem to put me on routes that have eaten other drivers alive, and always end up with well behave buses within months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "she is a lousy bus aide" doesn't excuse the children's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't. But by being a lousy bus aide, she set herself up for an incident like that.
> 
> I've had to expel two kids from the bus for "insubordination", and threaten to do so to 2 others. You don't get to tell me 'whatever', or blow off my orders or get lippy with me. That earns a 'major' writeup which often gets a suspension, separation from their friends by assigned seating, and if other kids join in, the whole bus gets assigned seating and loses radio and food priviledges.
> 
> Then again... day one I announce to the kids "I am the mean bus driver. I will let you earn priviledges if you behave well. Just obeying the rules is not enough to earn these priviledges. I also believe in collective punishment if I cannot find the culprit responsible for breaking rules so don't hide them. You will be punished too then. BUT if you behave maturely you will find my bus to be a fun place. You can sit with your friends, eat and drink or even get the radio if there is one."
> 
> They usually figure out I meant it by week 2-4 of testing me on it. They also learn I will enforce the rules to the last trip.
> 
> All the drivers I saw who were successful with problem buses with out of control kids were the same way. I've been tipped and rewarded by parents for doing such a good job, and schools have specifically requested me to handle charters because I am strict with the kids.  I took that as a great honor, because I've also had children who were problem children beg me to come back and be their driver next year.  That is the best praise of all.
> 
> That aide was on that bus because one of three reasons. 1. State law. 2. Special Needs. 3. Bad kids. If it's anything but #1, she failed in her job, last day or no. Is it sad, but I'm sure she's gotten a lot of whispering about her in the driver's room about not doing her damn job and why she got rewarded for it when they all face that and worse every day.
Click to expand...


Many people never figure out that it is far easier to lighten up the rules than the reverse.  If you start out "easy", you often never are able to put the hammer down if it proves needed.


----------



## Big Fitz

gallantwarrior said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was questioned about this.   What she said was that anything she did would have gotten her fired.  Anything she said would have gotten her fired.   As is true with most child/adult situations the child is in total control and never punished.   Only the adult is punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely she is not encouraged to get into a physical confrontation with teens.  There must be a process in place for reporting their behavior and disciplining them.  Otherwise you need a Sky Marshal on the bus, not an old lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need a Sky Marshall or an animal trainer on that bus because all those brats who participated should be banned from riding any school bus, at least for the next school year.
Click to expand...

The school district is already taking action.  She still won't be able to be effective in this job even if she does stay in it.  I have seen what happens when a driver or aide loses it and the kids get to them.  They never can drive in that district again, or at least that school.  The packs of wolves would be on her so fast and they'd be smarter to NOT put their activities online.


----------



## Big Fitz

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> "she is a lousy bus aide" doesn't excuse the children's behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. But by being a lousy bus aide, she set herself up for an incident like that.
> 
> I've had to expel two kids from the bus for "insubordination", and threaten to do so to 2 others. You don't get to tell me 'whatever', or blow off my orders or get lippy with me. That earns a 'major' writeup which often gets a suspension, separation from their friends by assigned seating, and if other kids join in, the whole bus gets assigned seating and loses radio and food priviledges.
> 
> Then again... day one I announce to the kids "I am the mean bus driver. I will let you earn priviledges if you behave well. Just obeying the rules is not enough to earn these priviledges. I also believe in collective punishment if I cannot find the culprit responsible for breaking rules so don't hide them. You will be punished too then. BUT if you behave maturely you will find my bus to be a fun place. You can sit with your friends, eat and drink or even get the radio if there is one."
> 
> They usually figure out I meant it by week 2-4 of testing me on it. They also learn I will enforce the rules to the last trip.
> 
> All the drivers I saw who were successful with problem buses with out of control kids were the same way. I've been tipped and rewarded by parents for doing such a good job, and schools have specifically requested me to handle charters because I am strict with the kids.  I took that as a great honor, because I've also had children who were problem children beg me to come back and be their driver next year.  That is the best praise of all.
> 
> That aide was on that bus because one of three reasons. 1. State law. 2. Special Needs. 3. Bad kids. If it's anything but #1, she failed in her job, last day or no. Is it sad, but I'm sure she's gotten a lot of whispering about her in the driver's room about not doing her damn job and why she got rewarded for it when they all face that and worse every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people never figure out that it is far easier to lighten up the rules than the reverse.  If you start out "easy", you often never are able to put the hammer down if it proves needed.
Click to expand...

Often true.  I usually start a little light at first to get a feel for the bus and give them the chance to prove themselves.  But I do make the announcement I am still the mean bus driver.  If they won't listen, they're quickly gone from the bus.  You cannot have them flout your authority because your life, their lives and the lives of everyone around that 16000 lbs bus is in your hands.  You have up to 50 sets of parents counting on you to do your job professionally and safely to protect their children from all dangers inside and outside the bus.  If you fuck up, the company often won't back you.  The school won't help you and the parents will slaughter you in court.  That's a lot of pressure when you realize it, and she didn't have to worry about lots of that because she was only an aide.  Of course she had other pressures like potentially dealing with disabled children and those with special needs.  That's a whole new challenge there, but the difficulties she had were 100% on the bus issues and she's supposed to take some of the pressure off the driver (who did her NO favors either, and I didn't hear his/her voice once.  Bad sign) so they can focus on the road.

If you can't stomach being the mean person and have the kids hate you or say mean things to you and need them to be your friend, never drive school bus.  You're not cut out for it.


----------



## tigerbob

gallantwarrior said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that about sums it up.  Seems like the "grown up" douches are just jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep  Screw the principle, all's well so long as you get some $$$ out of it.  Such is the world our self-centeredness and antipathy continue to create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How sad for you.  Rather than seeing the generosity and outpouring of sympathy and offers of aid to a senior citizen who was brutalized by a pack of entitled delinquents, you bitch that the only reason she put up with that kind of shit was to benefit financially.  I remind you, she did not video record the incident, nor did she post it to the net.  But good, decent people feeling empathy for her plight came forth of their own free will to provide some help for her.  Where's that famous gift of giving that libturds claim sole ownership of?  Granted, people of all persuasions no doubt donated, but only libturd assholes are bitching about the poor woman being provided substantial and real assistance.
Click to expand...




Before you go bandying around epithets, you might want to consider how two consecutive posts from me can be so diametrically opposed in sentiment, and then wonder whether perhaps you have completely misread the meaning of one of them.  

Once you're re-read them and realized "Oh shit, it was sarcasm - he was actually agreeing with me", you might additionally wonder whether I'm still a Libtard, or whether I'm now a Repugnican.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Big Fitz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep.  over 600k by now by anonymous donations to a website set up to 'buy her a vacation' for what she went through.
> 
> I shoulda thought of that scam years ago.  I mean yes, she went through a very bad day.  I've had ones like that too that left me thinking what the hell was I doing.  But because most people don't know what goes on inside that big yellow box, and what pressures are put to bear on those who don't even have aides, they're pity paying.
> 
> 
> 
> If we funded public schools better we'd be able to pay for worthwhile employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realities of the business.  School districts will not cut admin, union and staff lawyer salaries to do this because these drivers and aids are part time employees.  Depending on the size of your district, the typical driver is paid between 11 and 18 bucks an hour, aides far less.  They get often between 15 and 35 hours a week unless they get to suppliment with a charter.  The typical average seems to be about 20 hours a week.  Then there's the summer layoff.  Some states bar drivers from collecting unemployment because it's a "known seasonal layoff", forcing them to get another job.  It's a supplimental income job unless you work in a BIG school area like I did in the twin cities.  You could make a living 9 months out of the year.  It was that summer break that killed you every time.  And that's also dependent on the company.
> 
> Face it, most schools can't afford a higher quality of driver and most people can't handle the work.  They want a warm body who'll show up at 6am to drive for 1.5-3 hours and then again in the afternoon at 2pm like clockwork with no excuses or being late.  You have to be able to handle students and know when to ignore their crap, and when to let em have it for their own safety and well being.  Most of all, you have to be in control of yourself and never let them get the best of you or you're done.  Do this on top of handling narrow streets or 5 lane interstates with lousy insane amateur drivers who act like school bus yellow is blaze orange and they're deer.
> 
> That woman right there will never get back the ability to work in that district again effectively.  Every kid in the system will know about it soon enough and know she can be badgered to tears and be too afraid to do her job to maintain discipline.  Again.  She seems to be a sweet lady.  I think the idea of a nice vacation for her was a great idea of an apology.  Seeing 600k plus roll in seems outlandish and would have never happened till that kid posted the video on facebook or whatever, THAT is when it really took off.  Before that, they got maybe a thousand dollars.
> 
> It's a revealing statement on our society's morality.  Throw money at it and it will make it better.  That's what I find so perplexing.  What did she do to deserve that money outside of suffer NORMAL job pressures on a bad day?  People somehow feel that throwing a few bucks at her is going to make things better?  Well, she can retire safely now in that, it's a good thing.  I hope she does because if she tries to go back to work, she's a gonner. Take the money and run, but don't expect any respectable bus driver who's good at their job to be applauding her for what she did.
Click to expand...


Interestingly enough, in the _when_ and _where_ I grew up, they hired high school seniors to drive the school buses.  The high school was co-located with the grammar school (grades 1-8, K was still an option), so this was a very cost effective and convenient arrangement.  Not only that, but many of the high school students carried .22's and shotguns to school (to be secured in their lockers) because lots of us would get off the bus a couple of stops early and hunt rabbits and birds on the way home.  We didn't need bus monitors because every one of us knew that the 20-30 mile drive to school would mean a l-o-n-g walk if we got kicked off the bus 'cause our parents would surely not see fit to drive our asses should we commit some violation that would get us booted off the bus.

Times, they do be changin'...and _not _for the better.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Big Fitz said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep  Screw the principle, all's well so long as you get some $$$ out of it.  Such is the world our self-centeredness and antipathy continue to create.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sad for you.  Rather than seeing the generosity and outpouring of sympathy and offers of aid to a senior citizen who was brutalized by a pack of entitled delinquents, you bitch that the only reason she put up with that kind of shit was to benefit financially.  I remind you, she did not video record the incident, nor did she post it to the net.  But good, decent people feeling empathy for her plight came forth of their own free will to provide some help for her.  Where's that famous gift of giving that libturds claim sole ownership of?  Granted, people of all persuasions no doubt donated, but only libturd assholes are bitching about the poor woman being provided substantial and real assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And before that dumbass kid posted it on whatever site it was originally, Youtube I think to show what a 'badass' he was, the donations to her vacation fund was in the few hundred to just over a thousand dollars.  This is something else I will point out.  She didn't know about the website till after it went viral.  She's not to blame for getting this money.  I don't fault her for that.  She didn't do it and was just as surprised.  What I do say's fucked up is people throwing money at her not understanding the situation in total or the requirements of the job she wasn't fulfilling.  She never played the victim for money, ignorant people made her into a martyr of passivity for their own feelings of shame, guilt or horror requiring absolution.  That's why I say, take the money and run.  My ire is for those who seem to think that she 'earned' it for her suffering and don't know the first damn thing about the business she's in.
> 
> Any other school bus drivers out there on this board who have an opinion?
Click to expand...


Maybe people contributing to a fund for her is "fucked up" in the opinions of some.  It's just as fucked up as condemning either Martin or Zimmerman without more information.  People will respond to things as they see fit.  I just think this particular response shows much more compassion than people have recently been attributed.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Big Fitz said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely she is not encouraged to get into a physical confrontation with teens.  There must be a process in place for reporting their behavior and disciplining them.  Otherwise you need a Sky Marshal on the bus, not an old lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need a Sky Marshall or an animal trainer on that bus because all those brats who participated should be banned from riding any school bus, at least for the next school year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The school district is already taking action.  She still won't be able to be effective in this job even if she does stay in it.  I have seen what happens when a driver or aide loses it and the kids get to them.  They never can drive in that district again, or at least that school.  The packs of wolves would be on her so fast and they'd be smarter to NOT put their activities online.
Click to expand...


I certainly hope that she takes the generous sums paid on her behalf and retires fully.  I've seen what happens when someone in authority loses their edge, too.  I wish this woman the best, but I agree, the best would be for her to buy a nice cottage in a temperate place and garden her heart out.


----------



## Big Fitz

Up north in this neck of the deep woods, about once every 2-4 years a kid gets taken at the bus stop by a wild dog pack come february.  I can see why you'd arm the kids.  The differences of the eras and rural drivers versus urban.

Used to be the driver could put the kid off the bus at any time they get to be problematic AND manhandle them to any seat.  Now?  no touchie and you can't put the kid off.  You can refuse to take them home at night because they're at school, but you also can't refuse to pick them up either.  Of course, if they're not supposed to be there, they will just be turned over to the school authorities or police if need be.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Big Fitz said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. But by being a lousy bus aide, she set herself up for an incident like that.
> 
> I've had to expel two kids from the bus for "insubordination", and threaten to do so to 2 others. You don't get to tell me 'whatever', or blow off my orders or get lippy with me. That earns a 'major' writeup which often gets a suspension, separation from their friends by assigned seating, and if other kids join in, the whole bus gets assigned seating and loses radio and food priviledges.
> 
> Then again... day one I announce to the kids "I am the mean bus driver. I will let you earn priviledges if you behave well. Just obeying the rules is not enough to earn these priviledges. I also believe in collective punishment if I cannot find the culprit responsible for breaking rules so don't hide them. You will be punished too then. BUT if you behave maturely you will find my bus to be a fun place. You can sit with your friends, eat and drink or even get the radio if there is one."
> 
> They usually figure out I meant it by week 2-4 of testing me on it. They also learn I will enforce the rules to the last trip.
> 
> All the drivers I saw who were successful with problem buses with out of control kids were the same way. I've been tipped and rewarded by parents for doing such a good job, and schools have specifically requested me to handle charters because I am strict with the kids.  I took that as a great honor, because I've also had children who were problem children beg me to come back and be their driver next year.  That is the best praise of all.
> 
> That aide was on that bus because one of three reasons. 1. State law. 2. Special Needs. 3. Bad kids. If it's anything but #1, she failed in her job, last day or no. Is it sad, but I'm sure she's gotten a lot of whispering about her in the driver's room about not doing her damn job and why she got rewarded for it when they all face that and worse every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people never figure out that it is far easier to lighten up the rules than the reverse.  If you start out "easy", you often never are able to put the hammer down if it proves needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often true.  I usually start a little light at first to get a feel for the bus and give them the chance to prove themselves.  But I do make the announcement I am still the mean bus driver.  If they won't listen, they're quickly gone from the bus.  You cannot have them flout your authority because your life, their lives and the lives of everyone around that 16000 lbs bus is in your hands.  You have up to 50 sets of parents counting on you to do your job professionally and safely to protect their children from all dangers inside and outside the bus.  If you fuck up, the company often won't back you.  The school won't help you and the parents will slaughter you in court.  That's a lot of pressure when you realize it, and she didn't have to worry about lots of that because she was only an aide.  Of course she had other pressures like potentially dealing with disabled children and those with special needs.  That's a whole new challenge there, but the difficulties she had were 100% on the bus issues and she's supposed to take some of the pressure off the driver (who did her NO favors either, and I didn't hear his/her voice once.  Bad sign) so they can focus on the road.
> 
> If you can't stomach being the mean person and have the kids hate you or say mean things to you and need them to be your friend, never drive school bus.  You're not cut out for it.
Click to expand...


There's the root to the problem so many adults have with youngsters.  They want to be their friends when they a really need to be their ruler.  Kids need limits and they need an adult who will be an adult.  They have each other for friendship.


----------



## gallantwarrior

tigerbob said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep  Screw the principle, all's well so long as you get some $$$ out of it.  Such is the world our self-centeredness and antipathy continue to create.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sad for you.  Rather than seeing the generosity and outpouring of sympathy and offers of aid to a senior citizen who was brutalized by a pack of entitled delinquents, you bitch that the only reason she put up with that kind of shit was to benefit financially.  I remind you, she did not video record the incident, nor did she post it to the net.  But good, decent people feeling empathy for her plight came forth of their own free will to provide some help for her.  Where's that famous gift of giving that libturds claim sole ownership of?  Granted, people of all persuasions no doubt donated, but only libturd assholes are bitching about the poor woman being provided substantial and real assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you go bandying around epithets, you might want to consider how two consecutive posts from me can be so diametrically opposed in sentiment, and then wonder whether perhaps you have completely misread the meaning of one of them.
> 
> Once you're re-read them and realized "Oh shit, it was sarcasm - he was actually agreeing with me", you might additionally wonder whether I'm still a Libtard, or whether I'm now a Repugnican.
Click to expand...


Apologies proferred if I misread your posts.


----------



## Big Fitz

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people never figure out that it is far easier to lighten up the rules than the reverse.  If you start out "easy", you often never are able to put the hammer down if it proves needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Often true.  I usually start a little light at first to get a feel for the bus and give them the chance to prove themselves.  But I do make the announcement I am still the mean bus driver.  If they won't listen, they're quickly gone from the bus.  You cannot have them flout your authority because your life, their lives and the lives of everyone around that 16000 lbs bus is in your hands.  You have up to 50 sets of parents counting on you to do your job professionally and safely to protect their children from all dangers inside and outside the bus.  If you fuck up, the company often won't back you.  The school won't help you and the parents will slaughter you in court.  That's a lot of pressure when you realize it, and she didn't have to worry about lots of that because she was only an aide.  Of course she had other pressures like potentially dealing with disabled children and those with special needs.  That's a whole new challenge there, but the difficulties she had were 100% on the bus issues and she's supposed to take some of the pressure off the driver (who did her NO favors either, and I didn't hear his/her voice once.  Bad sign) so they can focus on the road.
> 
> If you can't stomach being the mean person and have the kids hate you or say mean things to you and need them to be your friend, never drive school bus.  You're not cut out for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the root to the problem so many adults have with youngsters.  They want to be their friends when they a really need to be their ruler.  Kids need limits and they need an adult who will be an adult.  They have each other for friendship.
Click to expand...

That is why all my buses came around in time.  I was sometimes the ONLY father figure they had in their life.  That's really sad.


----------



## Unkotare

Wow, the righteous anger of the school bus driver. That's something you don't see around here everyday.


----------



## Big Fitz

Unkotare said:


> Wow, the righteous anger of the school bus driver. That's something you don't see around here everyday.


And at least it's righteous.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

chanel said:


> Students were caught on camera terrorizing and harassing a school bus aide, reducing the 68-year-old woman to tears as she bravely withstood their verbal assault.
> 
> The ten-minute video was taken on a bus carrying Greece Middle School students and shows the kids saying vile things to Karen Klein, a bus driver who retired to become a bus aide because her hearing was failing.
> 
> "What's your address so I can come piss all over your door?" said one student.
> 
> Another said to Klein, "How about I bring my [swear word] knife and cut you?"
> 
> The 68-year-old grandmother of eight tried to get them stop, telling the students, "Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> 
> To which one student responded, "How about you shut the [swear word] up?"
> 
> "Something about me being so fat and ugly your kids should probably commit suicide," recalled Klein. "I don't think they knew that my son had."
> 
> The school district has brought in police to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students reduce bus aide to tears | WIVB.com
> 
> Appropriate punishment?
Click to expand...


Hate to say but that woman has lost control of the kids and does not need that job. What is the job of a bus aid? Wouldn't it be her job to control the kids and assist the bus driver?


----------



## chanel

Her job is to make sure all the students are seated and not distracting the driver.  If they were bullying other students, she should have intervened, but they were only bullying her.  I imagine she's not even supposed to get out of her seat when the bus is moving.

Telling the children to STFU is frowned upon.

I am a teacher.  I would have handled it differently.  But that's not to say I would have handled it "better."  The bullies might have stopped, but chances are they would have found another victim.  

Shame on those who think they could do a better job.  Try it sometime.


----------



## squeeze berry

Big Fitz said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Giles Cure for the Skinny Punks Who Viciously Bullied the Granny on the Bus
> 
> Tuesday, June 26, 2012
> 
> The video of Karen Klein, a 68-year-old granny who was bullied beyond belief by a gaggle of 13-year-old pukes went viral last Wednesday. If you havent seen the video, here it is (viewer warning).
> 
> What these little 666s did to this passive, sweet ladyultimately bringing her to tearswas truly disgusting. If these hellions would have sadistically berated a black or gay kid (or a black gay kid) Al Sharpton and Dan Savage would have pulled a groin muscle leaping to the occasion, and these little devils would have justly been hauled to juvey court facing a five-year lockdown and jail sex. But, alas, Karen is a white hetero, so  theyll probably get a pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Post Continues on townhall.com
> Doug Giles
> 
> 
> Doug Giles Cure for the Skinny Punks Who Viciously Bullied the Granny on the Bus  Patriot Update
> 
> 
> 
> If you read some of the articles since then, the father of the videotaper came forward, apologized and reiterated how absolutely ashamed he was of his child and that they would be punished.  The school knows who the kids are and their punishments will be meted out at the beginning of the next school year, or carried over to their next school.
Click to expand...


there is a very good chance that if the video had not gone viral that the parents would have blamed the bus aid and driver. 

I have seen that it happen more often that not that the parents defend their child's behavior and threaten a lawsuit. 

Usually the school supports the employee, but not always.


----------



## squeeze berry

chanel said:


> Her job is to make sure all the students are seated and not distracting the driver.  If they were bullying other students, she should have intervened, but they were only bullying her.  I imagine she's not even supposed to get out of her seat when the bus is moving.
> 
> Telling the children to STFU is frowned upon.
> 
> I am a teacher.  I would have handled it differently.  But that's not to say I would have handled it "better."  The bullies might have stopped, but chances are they would have found another victim.
> 
> Shame on those who think they could do a better job.  Try it sometime.



yep, they think it's easy.

You can't ckoke the shit out of them. That would get you on the 6 o'clock news.

I was told we can't even defend ourselves if we are attacked. Just take a beating.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

chanel said:


> Her job is to make sure all the students are seated and not distracting the driver.  If they were bullying other students, she should have intervened, but they were only bullying her.  I imagine she's not even supposed to get out of her seat when the bus is moving.
> 
> Telling the children to STFU is frowned upon.
> 
> I am a teacher.  I would have handled it differently.  But that's not to say I would have handled it "better."  The bullies might have stopped, but chances are they would have found another victim.
> 
> Shame on those who think they could do a better job.  Try it sometime.



I have dealt with crowds of kids  as a police officer working part time as security for places like McDonalds anytime a fight would break out and the crowds would gather to control the situation I would tell them to leave the area or their parents would be notified by me. Worked like a charm every time. Well except for one time I finally had too arrest one.


----------



## chanel

Police officers and teachers are trained to handle incorrigible children and are generally viewed as authoritative figures.  Elderly grandmothers who make $15K a year are not.

Ask any substitute teacher if they get the same respect as a regular one.

I have intervened with a few of my students who have insulted and harrassed some of our teacher aides.  They don't get paid enough to have to put up with that.  

Cut the bus lady some slack.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

chanel said:


> Police officers and teachers are trained to handle incorrigible children and are generally viewed as authoritative figures.  Elderly grandmothers who make $15K a year are not.
> 
> Ask any substitute teacher if they get the same respect as a regular one.
> 
> I have intervened with a few of my students who have insulted and harrassed some of our teacher aides.  They don't get paid enough to have to put up with that.
> 
> Cut the bus lady some slack.


I'm cutting her slack she lost control of the situation she's not suitable for that job. She became of no use to the driver if something had happened.


----------



## Againsheila

bigrebnc1775 said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police officers and teachers are trained to handle incorrigible children and are generally viewed as authoritative figures.  Elderly grandmothers who make $15K a year are not.
> 
> Ask any substitute teacher if they get the same respect as a regular one.
> 
> I have intervened with a few of my students who have insulted and harrassed some of our teacher aides.  They don't get paid enough to have to put up with that.
> 
> Cut the bus lady some slack.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cutting her slack she lost control of the situation she's not suitable for that job. She became of no use to the driver if something had happened.
Click to expand...


And apparently the driver was of no use to her as the driver did NOTHING.


----------



## Big Fitz

squeeze berry said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Giles Cure for the Skinny Punks Who Viciously Bullied the Granny on the Bus
> 
> Tuesday, June 26, 2012
> 
> The video of Karen Klein, a 68-year-old granny who was bullied beyond belief by a gaggle of 13-year-old pukes went viral last Wednesday. If you havent seen the video, here it is (viewer warning).
> 
> What these little 666s did to this passive, sweet ladyultimately bringing her to tearswas truly disgusting. If these hellions would have sadistically berated a black or gay kid (or a black gay kid) Al Sharpton and Dan Savage would have pulled a groin muscle leaping to the occasion, and these little devils would have justly been hauled to juvey court facing a five-year lockdown and jail sex. But, alas, Karen is a white hetero, so  theyll probably get a pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Post Continues on townhall.com
> Doug Giles
> 
> 
> Doug Giles Cure for the Skinny Punks Who Viciously Bullied the Granny on the Bus  Patriot Update
> 
> 
> 
> If you read some of the articles since then, the father of the videotaper came forward, apologized and reiterated how absolutely ashamed he was of his child and that they would be punished.  The school knows who the kids are and their punishments will be meted out at the beginning of the next school year, or carried over to their next school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a very good chance that if the video had not gone viral that the parents would have blamed the bus aid and driver.
> 
> I have seen that it happen more often that not that the parents defend their child's behavior and threaten a lawsuit.
> 
> Usually the school supports the employee, but not always.
Click to expand...

it's why I support cameras on the bus.


----------



## Big Fitz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police officers and teachers are trained to handle incorrigible children and are generally viewed as authoritative figures.  Elderly grandmothers who make $15K a year are not.
> 
> Ask any substitute teacher if they get the same respect as a regular one.
> 
> I have intervened with a few of my students who have insulted and harrassed some of our teacher aides.  They don't get paid enough to have to put up with that.
> 
> Cut the bus lady some slack.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cutting her slack she lost control of the situation she's not suitable for that job. She became of no use to the driver if something had happened.
Click to expand...

That's why I don't cut her slack.


----------



## Big Fitz

Againsheila said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police officers and teachers are trained to handle incorrigible children and are generally viewed as authoritative figures.  Elderly grandmothers who make $15K a year are not.
> 
> Ask any substitute teacher if they get the same respect as a regular one.
> 
> I have intervened with a few of my students who have insulted and harrassed some of our teacher aides.  They don't get paid enough to have to put up with that.
> 
> Cut the bus lady some slack.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cutting her slack she lost control of the situation she's not suitable for that job. She became of no use to the driver if something had happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And apparently the driver was of no use to her as the driver did NOTHING.
Click to expand...

Absolutely true.  That driver should have been involved instead of letting the aide fend for herself.  They're probably just as bad on bus discipline as the aide was.


----------



## Big Fitz

chanel said:


> Police officers and teachers are trained to handle incorrigible children and are generally viewed as authoritative figures.  Elderly grandmothers who make $15K a year are not.
> 
> Ask any substitute teacher if they get the same respect as a regular one.
> 
> I have intervened with a few of my students who have insulted and harrassed some of our teacher aides.  They don't get paid enough to have to put up with that.
> 
> Cut the bus lady some slack.


Actually we get student management training in safety meetings.  A lot of bullshit new age touchy feely crap that if we followed 100% we'd never be able to drive the bus because it'd be so out of control.


----------



## tigerbob

Big Fitz said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read some of the articles since then, the father of the videotaper came forward, apologized and reiterated how absolutely ashamed he was of his child and that they would be punished.  The school knows who the kids are and their punishments will be meted out at the beginning of the next school year, or carried over to their next school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a very good chance that if the video had not gone viral that the parents would have blamed the bus aid and driver.
> 
> I have seen that it happen more often that not that the parents defend their child's behavior and threaten a lawsuit.
> 
> Usually the school supports the employee, but not always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's why I support cameras on the bus.
Click to expand...


Why d'you think there were no cameras?  Lack of budget or invasion of privacy?  What's your experience of this?


----------



## squeeze berry

tigerbob said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a very good chance that if the video had not gone viral that the parents would have blamed the bus aid and driver.
> 
> I have seen that it happen more often that not that the parents defend their child's behavior and threaten a lawsuit.
> 
> Usually the school supports the employee, but not always.
> 
> 
> 
> it's why I support cameras on the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why d'you think there were no cameras?  Lack of budget or invasion of privacy?  What's your experience of this?
Click to expand...


our school district has cameras.

One time the cameras caught two bus drivers having sex on a bus.

They were fired and had alot of explaining to do to their spouses


----------



## Big Fitz

Cameras on buses are put there EXCLUSIVELY because there are problems on the bus, unless the district requires them on all buses.  They are set so they can see the entire bus from the back except for the driver's seat.  If there's a second  camera, it faces out the door so people can be seen getting on.

Kids on camera buses behave MUCH better every time because they don't know who's watching and if they will get caught.

If kids ask whether my bus has cameras on it, I always tell them there is even if there isn't.  The cameras and microphones are more often used to bust kids behaving badly than the driver.

As for the expense?  It's cheaper than a law suit and more bus companies and districts are realizing this the same way they now install GPS tattlers on all buses in their fleets.


----------



## Big Fitz

squeeze berry said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's why I support cameras on the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why d'you think there were no cameras?  Lack of budget or invasion of privacy?  What's your experience of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> our school district has cameras.
> 
> One time the cameras caught two bus drivers having sex on a bus.
> 
> They were fired and had alot of explaining to do to their spouses
Click to expand...

I know of one driver who was fired because she was caught on camera talking non stop on her cell from pre-trip to her 4th stop where she then had to ask one of the students if everyone got on.  She had also blown a railroad stop.  Needless to say, she was fired.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Big Fitz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police officers and teachers are trained to handle incorrigible children and are generally viewed as authoritative figures.  Elderly grandmothers who make $15K a year are not.
> 
> Ask any substitute teacher if they get the same respect as a regular one.
> 
> I have intervened with a few of my students who have insulted and harrassed some of our teacher aides.  They don't get paid enough to have to put up with that.
> 
> Cut the bus lady some slack.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cutting her slack she lost control of the situation she's not suitable for that job. She became of no use to the driver if something had happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I don't cut her slack.
Click to expand...

I feel for her but she does not need to do that job.
You need a prison guard to do that job.


----------



## Big Fitz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cutting her slack she lost control of the situation she's not suitable for that job. She became of no use to the driver if something had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I don't cut her slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel for her but she does not need to do that job.
> You need a prison guard to do that job.
Click to expand...

No. You need someone with no-nonsense parenting skills and the intestinal fortitude to implement tough love. If you're physically intimidating to look at because of size or appearance, that's good too, particularly with teens. I can make like a bear up front and seem to take the whoooole width of the bus and tower over them. That helps too. Oh, and I can out shout 70 of them, for I have on a few occasions.  Sometimes it's the only way to get them to behave for their own safety.


----------



## Unkotare

Ok, ok, we get it. You want your half million.


----------



## High_Gravity

Big Fitz said:


> Cameras on buses are put there EXCLUSIVELY because there are problems on the bus, unless the district requires them on all buses.  They are set so they can see the entire bus from the back except for the driver's seat.  If there's a second  camera, it faces out the door so people can be seen getting on.
> 
> *Kids on camera buses behave MUCH better every time because they don't know who's watching and if they will get caught.*
> 
> If kids ask whether my bus has cameras on it, I always tell them there is even if there isn't.  The cameras and microphones are more often used to bust kids behaving badly than the driver.
> 
> As for the expense?  It's cheaper than a law suit and more bus companies and districts are realizing this the same way they now install GPS tattlers on all buses in their fleets.



Actually thats not true man, I wish it was. The buses in our district have cameras and the kids STILL behave like zoo animals on the bus and fight.


----------



## Big Fitz

High_Gravity said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras on buses are put there EXCLUSIVELY because there are problems on the bus, unless the district requires them on all buses.  They are set so they can see the entire bus from the back except for the driver's seat.  If there's a second  camera, it faces out the door so people can be seen getting on.
> 
> *Kids on camera buses behave MUCH better every time because they don't know who's watching and if they will get caught.*
> 
> If kids ask whether my bus has cameras on it, I always tell them there is even if there isn't.  The cameras and microphones are more often used to bust kids behaving badly than the driver.
> 
> As for the expense?  It's cheaper than a law suit and more bus companies and districts are realizing this the same way they now install GPS tattlers on all buses in their fleets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually thats not true man, I wish it was. The buses in our district have cameras and the kids STILL behave like zoo animals on the bus and fight.
Click to expand...

Imagine how bad they'd be if they didn't have the buses.

Sorry, this comes from personal experience with buses in both district and charter schools that had both camera and non-camera buses. I've driven them all.  Kids were always a step or two wilder, dangerous and hostile on buses where they didn't think that they could be caught on camera.  Even if the camera is fake, I tell them their principal can look at what they're doing at any time... they settle down. 

That said, some of those buses, it did not matter if they knew the school had no interest in pursuing punishment on any bus related activity unless someone was physically harmed.  THAT is a huge factor too.  Gangbangers also didn't give a shit if someone saw them, nor did the muslim and international schools I drove for (Those were the worst kids of all!).  I've had them even fight bus monitors (older students picked because they were responsible good kids to report on trouble).  If they are raised to be shits, they will act like them regardless of cameras, but those who have even a modicum of manners, ethics or morality will back off a lot.


----------



## Big Fitz

Unkotare said:


> Ok, ok, we get it. You want your half million.


Wouldn't you want a half million for a bad day at work while not doing your job?  What a silly statement to make.


----------



## Unkotare

You're not getting a half million. Let it go.


----------



## Big Fitz

Unkotare said:


> You're not getting a half million. Let it go.


That's what you took away from all this?

Jeezum crow.  Go play in traffic if that's the case.


----------



## Unkotare

Listen carefully: YOU ARE NOT GETTING A HALF MILLION. SHE DID. GET OVER IT.


----------



## Big Fitz

Unkotare said:


> Listen carefully: YOU ARE NOT GETTING A HALF MILLION. SHE DID. GET OVER IT.




You've missed 99% of what I've said.

Again, play in traffic and ignore this thread.


----------



## Unkotare

How's that envy taste? Is it filling your belly? No? Well then...


----------



## Big Fitz

Unkotare said:


> How's that envy taste? Is it filling your belly? No? Well then...


----------



## Unkotare

Still hungry?


----------



## Big Fitz

Still stupid?  Cripes I see why people pick on you so much.


----------



## Unkotare

You didn't get a half million, did you? A little bitter?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> You didn't get a half million, did you? A little bitter?



If she was capable at doing her job, she would have handled the situation and nobody would have heard of it

As it is, she gets $650,000 for being inept


----------



## Unkotare

Fitz really deserves that money.


----------



## chanel

Inept? According to who? She may have handled it exactly as instructed. "Do nothing unless student safety is at risk."  Safety was not the issue.

Guess how this teacher handles disrespect?  They are asked to leave. No lectures arguments or deals. I never get mad. 


Pretty hard to kick a kid out of a school bus.


----------



## squeeze berry

chanel said:


> Inept? According to who? She may have handled it exactly as instructed. "Do nothing unless student safety is at risk."  Safety was not the issue.
> 
> Guess how this teacher handles disrespect?  They are asked to leave. No lectures arguments or deals. I never get mad.
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to kick a kid out of a school bus.



what if they refuse to leave and continue to be disruptive?


----------



## chanel

Cops. Works every time. Lol


----------



## Big Fitz

squeeze berry said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inept? According to who? She may have handled it exactly as instructed. "Do nothing unless student safety is at risk." Safety was not the issue.
> 
> Guess how this teacher handles disrespect? They are asked to leave. No lectures arguments or deals. I never get mad.
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to kick a kid out of a school bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if they refuse to leave and continue to be disruptive?
Click to expand...

Policy in every district I've worked in is this when faced with a disruptive student who will not obey instructions:

1. Pull over and put on 4-ways. Secure the bus, turn off engine, remove key into your pocket.
2. Call in to base, request the police assistance.
3. Keep door locked and let no one off if possible.
4. Wait for police to arrive and remove the child. No children get off the bus for ANY reason (save for a weapon being brought into play or the safety of others), even if their parents show up till the authorities are present.

You have a secondary option if the child is just being disruptive but sitting safely to return to the school to have school officials remove the child and wait for the parents. You can not put a child off the bus once they are on, except at their stop or at school for any reason.

If the child attacks you, and it IS a possibility, you may defend yourself as far as to stop the assault and with the greatest restraint. You are never to touch the child unless your health and wellbeing is threatened. Not even if they attack another child.  If the child leaves the bus by a window or back door, report to the police what happened. Always keep dispatch appraised of what is happening.

If a child is being disrespectful to your authority, separate them if possible from other children up front. Move other children away from them if possible. If the child is inciting others, call dispatch for advice or police assistance to deal with threats to the safe operation of the vehicle. Make sure to put on your report everyone involved in the problem so the school can punish them properly with detention, suspension or expulsion.

I've had to resort to a few of these tactics to get a bus under control and thankfully never had to have cops called, but school officials have shown up and hooo boy those kids were scared of them showing up miles from school and the kids started to tattle on the troublemakers.


----------



## tigerbob

Big Fitz said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inept? According to who? She may have handled it exactly as instructed. "Do nothing unless student safety is at risk." Safety was not the issue.
> 
> Guess how this teacher handles disrespect? They are asked to leave. No lectures arguments or deals. I never get mad.
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to kick a kid out of a school bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if they refuse to leave and continue to be disruptive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Policy in every district I've worked in is this when faced with a disruptive student who will not obey instructions:
> 
> 1. Pull over and put on 4-ways. Secure the bus, turn off engine, remove key into your pocket.
> 2. Call in to base, request the police assistance.
> 3. Keep door locked and let no one off if possible.
> 4. Wait for police to arrive and remove the child. No children get off the bus for ANY reason (save for a weapon being brought into play or the safety of others), even if their parents show up till the authorities are present.
> 
> You have a secondary option if the child is just being disruptive but sitting safely to return to the school to have school officials remove the child and wait for the parents. You can not put a child off the bus once they are on, except at their stop or at school for any reason.
> 
> If the child attacks you, and it IS a possibility, you may defend yourself as far as to stop the assault and with the greatest restraint. You are never to touch the child unless your health and wellbeing is threatened. Not even if they attack another child.  If the child leaves the bus by a window or back door, report to the police what happened. Always keep dispatch appraised of what is happening.
> 
> If a child is being disrespectful to your authority, separate them if possible from other children up front. Move other children away from them if possible. If the child is inciting others, call dispatch for advice or police assistance to deal with threats to the safe operation of the vehicle. Make sure to put on your report everyone involved in the problem so the school can punish them properly with detention, suspension or expulsion.
> 
> I've had to resort to a few of these tactics to get a bus under control and thankfully never had to have cops called, but school officials have shown up and hooo boy those kids were scared of them showing up miles from school and the kids started to tattle on the troublemakers.
Click to expand...




> You are never to touch the child unless your health and wellbeing is threatened. Not even if they attack another child.



Tell me you're shittin me.  That can't be for real.


----------



## Big Fitz

tigerbob said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if they refuse to leave and continue to be disruptive?
> 
> 
> 
> Policy in every district I've worked in is this when faced with a disruptive student who will not obey instructions:
> 
> 1. Pull over and put on 4-ways. Secure the bus, turn off engine, remove key into your pocket.
> 2. Call in to base, request the police assistance.
> 3. Keep door locked and let no one off if possible.
> 4. Wait for police to arrive and remove the child. No children get off the bus for ANY reason (save for a weapon being brought into play or the safety of others), even if their parents show up till the authorities are present.
> 
> You have a secondary option if the child is just being disruptive but sitting safely to return to the school to have school officials remove the child and wait for the parents. You can not put a child off the bus once they are on, except at their stop or at school for any reason.
> 
> If the child attacks you, and it IS a possibility, you may defend yourself as far as to stop the assault and with the greatest restraint. You are never to touch the child unless your health and wellbeing is threatened. Not even if they attack another child.  If the child leaves the bus by a window or back door, report to the police what happened. Always keep dispatch appraised of what is happening.
> 
> If a child is being disrespectful to your authority, separate them if possible from other children up front. Move other children away from them if possible. If the child is inciting others, call dispatch for advice or police assistance to deal with threats to the safe operation of the vehicle. Make sure to put on your report everyone involved in the problem so the school can punish them properly with detention, suspension or expulsion.
> 
> I've had to resort to a few of these tactics to get a bus under control and thankfully never had to have cops called, but school officials have shown up and hooo boy those kids were scared of them showing up miles from school and the kids started to tattle on the troublemakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are never to touch the child unless your health and wellbeing is threatened. Not even if they attack another child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me you're shittin me.  That can't be for real.
Click to expand...

Nope.  Not kidding.  Nooooo touchie touchie.  If you do, you're fired.  I've been accused of it once and the other kids backed me up that the kid pushed into me deliberately to get away from discipline.  If they attack another child you are not to leave your seat, pull over and call for help.  Do NOT get involved.  That's the 'official word' from the company.  Break it and you can be fired.

Why else do you think kids are out of control on the bus and in school?


----------



## Ravi

Big Fitz said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Policy in every district I've worked in is this when faced with a disruptive student who will not obey instructions:
> 
> 1. Pull over and put on 4-ways. Secure the bus, turn off engine, remove key into your pocket.
> 2. Call in to base, request the police assistance.
> 3. Keep door locked and let no one off if possible.
> 4. Wait for police to arrive and remove the child. No children get off the bus for ANY reason (save for a weapon being brought into play or the safety of others), even if their parents show up till the authorities are present.
> 
> You have a secondary option if the child is just being disruptive but sitting safely to return to the school to have school officials remove the child and wait for the parents. You can not put a child off the bus once they are on, except at their stop or at school for any reason.
> 
> If the child attacks you, and it IS a possibility, you may defend yourself as far as to stop the assault and with the greatest restraint. You are never to touch the child unless your health and wellbeing is threatened. Not even if they attack another child.  If the child leaves the bus by a window or back door, report to the police what happened. Always keep dispatch appraised of what is happening.
> 
> If a child is being disrespectful to your authority, separate them if possible from other children up front. Move other children away from them if possible. If the child is inciting others, call dispatch for advice or police assistance to deal with threats to the safe operation of the vehicle. Make sure to put on your report everyone involved in the problem so the school can punish them properly with detention, suspension or expulsion.
> 
> I've had to resort to a few of these tactics to get a bus under control and thankfully never had to have cops called, but school officials have shown up and hooo boy those kids were scared of them showing up miles from school and the kids started to tattle on the troublemakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are never to touch the child unless your health and wellbeing is threatened. Not even if they attack another child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me you're shittin me.  That can't be for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Not kidding.  Nooooo touchie touchie.  If you do, you're fired.  I've been accused of it once and the other kids backed me up that the kid pushed into me deliberately to get away from discipline.  If they attack another child you are not to leave your seat, pull over and call for help.  Do NOT get involved.  That's the 'official word' from the company.  Break it and you can be fired.
> 
> Why else do you think kids are out of control on the bus and in school?
Click to expand...

I dunno....I can see it since pervs are attracted to kids. Surely there are other ways to discipline.


----------



## Big Fitz

Ravi said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me you're shittin me.  That can't be for real.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not kidding.  Nooooo touchie touchie.  If you do, you're fired.  I've been accused of it once and the other kids backed me up that the kid pushed into me deliberately to get away from discipline.  If they attack another child you are not to leave your seat, pull over and call for help.  Do NOT get involved.  That's the 'official word' from the company.  Break it and you can be fired.
> 
> Why else do you think kids are out of control on the bus and in school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno....I can see it since pervs are attracted to kids. Surely there are other ways to discipline.
Click to expand...

Oh of course.  I don't have a problem with the rule a lot of times, but there are times I'd love to take one of the little brats by the ear like my great grandmother did and drag them up front to their new assigned seats and a few could use to be spanked till they can't sit comfortably for a few hours.  The worst is when kids fall asleep and are deep sleepers.  You can't even shake them awake.  I have other kids do that too.  But if they're the last one and don't wake up from shouting?  That's difficult.  You'd like to be gentle but traffic's piling up and you've schedules to keep.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Bullied bus aide gets nearly $500K in donations!*

By Heather Murphy
June 21, 2012

*Karen Klein is the victim of a profane and hurtful verbal assault by kids on school bus
Video of the attack went viral online and has been viewed more than a million times
A supporter created an online fund for Klein; donations have been enormous*

Theres a huge outpouring of support for Klein. People have sent messages and flowers. Shes been invited to appear on several television news shows. And an online fundraiser gathered nearly $150,000 for her in its first day. The organizer suggests she use the money for a much-needed vacation. Klein, who has eight grandchildren, says shes stunned by the reaction and more surprised about a gift from Southwest Airlines.

Bullied bus aide gets nearly $500K in donations! | HLNtv.com


----------



## Againsheila

Big Fitz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not kidding.  Nooooo touchie touchie.  If you do, you're fired.  I've been accused of it once and the other kids backed me up that the kid pushed into me deliberately to get away from discipline.  If they attack another child you are not to leave your seat, pull over and call for help.  Do NOT get involved.  That's the 'official word' from the company.  Break it and you can be fired.
> 
> Why else do you think kids are out of control on the bus and in school?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno....I can see it since pervs are attracted to kids. Surely there are other ways to discipline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh of course.  I don't have a problem with the rule a lot of times, but there are times I'd love to take one of the little brats by the ear like my great grandmother did and drag them up front to their new assigned seats and a few could use to be spanked till they can't sit comfortably for a few hours.  The worst is when kids fall asleep and are deep sleepers.  You can't even shake them awake.  I have other kids do that too.  But if they're the last one and don't wake up from shouting?  That's difficult.  You'd like to be gentle but traffic's piling up and you've schedules to keep.
Click to expand...


Highschool social studies.  As we walked in, Mr Humphrey made sure we were all quiet at mice.  A kid in his previous class had fallen asleep.  He taped a note to the back of the kids jacked.  5 minutes after class started, we all stood up and started clapping and cheering.  The kid woke up, realized what had happened and started to leave.  "Don't you want a pass?"  asked Mr Humphrey.  Not looking a gift horse in the mouth the kid said, "sure."

After the kid left he said, "I know he's not gonna turn that pass in, it says, please excuse me for being a jerk and falling asleep in social studies." with a big grin he added "That's why I taped the one to the back of his jacket."

As far as I know, no one ever again fell asleep in Mr Humphrey's class.


----------



## Big Fitz

That would now be called "cruel and hateful language" plus touching the kid if he was wearing the jacket.  The teacher would be disciplined.

Pretty sad, huh?


----------



## squeeze berry

Againsheila said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno....I can see it since pervs are attracted to kids. Surely there are other ways to discipline.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh of course.  I don't have a problem with the rule a lot of times, but there are times I'd love to take one of the little brats by the ear like my great grandmother did and drag them up front to their new assigned seats and a few could use to be spanked till they can't sit comfortably for a few hours.  The worst is when kids fall asleep and are deep sleepers.  You can't even shake them awake.  I have other kids do that too.  But if they're the last one and don't wake up from shouting?  That's difficult.  You'd like to be gentle but traffic's piling up and you've schedules to keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highschool social studies.  As we walked in, Mr Humphrey made sure we were all quiet at mice.  A kid in his previous class had fallen asleep.  He taped a note to the back of the kids jacked.  5 minutes after class started, we all stood up and started clapping and cheering.  The kid woke up, realized what had happened and started to leave.  "Don't you want a pass?"  asked Mr Humphrey.  Not looking a gift horse in the mouth the kid said, "sure."
> 
> After the kid left he said, "I know he's not gonna turn that pass in, it says, please excuse me for being a jerk and falling asleep in social studies." with a big grin he added "That's why I taped the one to the back of his jacket."
> 
> As far as I know, no one ever again fell asleep in Mr Humphrey's class.
Click to expand...


I had a similar situation happen to me, only as a teacher.

The mom accused me of bullying and stated that the reason her son fell asleep was because the lesson was either too hard or too easy.


----------



## Againsheila

Big Fitz said:


> That would now be called "cruel and hateful language" plus touching the kid if he was wearing the jacket.  The teacher would be disciplined.
> 
> Pretty sad, huh?



I've no doubt a big part of our problem with kids to day is that the teachers can't discipline them, heck they can't even hug them.   When I volunteered in my son's special needs class, the kids would come in and see me and immediately run to hug me.  I'd hug them back and the teacher would tell me that I wasn't suppose to do that.  I just looked at her and said "Fire me".  She shrugged her shoulders and pretended she didn't see.


----------



## squeeze berry

Againsheila said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would now be called "cruel and hateful language" plus touching the kid if he was wearing the jacket.  The teacher would be disciplined.
> 
> Pretty sad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've no doubt a big part of our problem with kids to day is that the teachers can't discipline them, heck they can't even hug them.   When I volunteered in my son's special needs class, the kids would come in and see me and immediately run to hug me.  I'd hug them back and the teacher would tell me that I wasn't suppose to do that.  I just looked at her and said "Fire me".  She shrugged her shoulders and pretended she didn't see.
Click to expand...


the point you are making is that you can not be fired but the teacher can.

Where does the acoountability lie? 

 I have been held accountable for what happens in my class even if it's another adult that does it, not by administration, but by parents.

PS I see no problem with what you did.


----------



## Big Fitz

Againsheila said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would now be called "cruel and hateful language" plus touching the kid if he was wearing the jacket.  The teacher would be disciplined.
> 
> Pretty sad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've no doubt a big part of our problem with kids to day is that the teachers can't discipline them, heck they can't even hug them.   When I volunteered in my son's special needs class, the kids would come in and see me and immediately run to hug me.  I'd hug them back and the teacher would tell me that I wasn't suppose to do that.  I just looked at her and said "Fire me".  She shrugged her shoulders and pretended she didn't see.
Click to expand...

I know of a few drivers with similar opinion.  Kids got mad when I told them I wasn't allowed to when they wanted to give me hugs.  Yes... the mean bus driver was getting hugs from his bus kids.


----------



## Handsomelad

I can't even watch the full video. It's so horrible.


----------



## Big Fitz

Handsomelad said:


> I can't even watch the full video. It's so horrible.


I got pissed 30 seconds in at the kids.  Then half way through I got pissed at the bus aide for abdicating her responsibility.


----------



## Katzndogz

The best thing, Karen Klein gets a half million dollars and the kids get death threats.


----------



## Big Fitz

Katzndogz said:


> The best thing, Karen Klein gets a half million dollars and the kids get death threats.


death threats now?  Great.  Adults acting like the kids.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Fund for grandmother bullied on bus reaches $650,000*

By Joseph O'Leary

NEW YORK | Tue Jun 26, 2012

(Reuters) - Donations to a fundraising website for a grandmother bullied by middle-school students on a bus reached $650,000 on Monday afternoon, a record for the website, after a video of the abuse topped 7 million views on YouTube.

Karen Klein, a 68-year-old bus monitor from Greece, New York, was bullied until she cried by Greece Middle School students in a video uploaded on YouTube on Wednesday.

Brian Klein, Karen's son, said the support the family has received has been overwhelming, and that the family was grateful for it.

The fund on indiegogo.com, originally intended to send Klein on a vacation, will take donations until July 20, after which she will get the money minus deductions by the company.

A representative from indiegogo.com said Klein's fundraiser is the fastest- and largest-grossing fundraiser in the website's history. Previously, the website's largest fund raised around $320,000.

Klein will receive 93 percent of the money donated to her. Four percent will go to indiegogo, and 3 percent will go toward credit card processing fees.

---

Fund for grandmother bullied on bus reaches $650,000 | Reuters


----------



## chanel

Overreaction?



> Each student was barred from Athena Middle School for the school year and will be required to complete 50 hours of community service with senior citizens, the district said. They are also banned from school buses for a year.
> 
> The students will spend their time at a district "Reengagement Center" instead of school, and can apply to go back to Athena after 30 weeks if they've been behaving themselves.
> 
> Read more: Students who taunted 68-year-old bus monitor Karen Klein suspended - NYPOST.com



My guess is now the parents will sue the district for denying the kids an education and since when can a school order community service?

They should have just suspended them from the bus.


----------



## Katzndogz

Of course a school can order community service as a condition of continuing to attend the school.  It's not a criminal sentence.

The punishment was not NEARLY as severe as it needed to be to make an example of these brats.


----------



## Big Fitz

chanel said:


> Overreaction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each student was barred from Athena Middle School for the school year and will be required to complete 50 hours of community service with senior citizens, the district said. They are also banned from school buses for a year.
> 
> The students will spend their time at a district "Reengagement Center" instead of school, and can apply to go back to Athena after 30 weeks if they've been behaving themselves.
> 
> Read more: Students who taunted 68-year-old bus monitor Karen Klein suspended - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is now the parents will sue the district for denying the kids an education and since when can a school order community service?
> 
> They should have just suspended them from the bus.
Click to expand...

Actually, with the amount of bad publicity and the huge black eye that community got, I think it's only a little excessive.  What those kids did was cruel.  I'd ban them from the school bus for the year, but less time for the suspension.  30 weeks is a LONG time.  8 weeks may have been far more appropriate.  The community service is a good touch.  I know from personal experience a 2 week suspension can result in massive behavior changes in a child.

An example needed to be made, but this is leaving a crater.


----------



## rightwinger

chanel said:


> Overreaction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each student was barred from Athena Middle School for the school year and will be required to complete 50 hours of community service with senior citizens, the district said. They are also banned from school buses for a year.
> 
> The students will spend their time at a district "Reengagement Center" instead of school, and can apply to go back to Athena after 30 weeks if they've been behaving themselves.
> 
> Read more: Students who taunted 68-year-old bus monitor Karen Klein suspended - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is now the parents will sue the district for denying the kids an education and since when can a school order community service?
> 
> They should have just suspended them from the bus.
Click to expand...


If the parents are worth a shit they would insist their kids do more. Community service is a good idea but they should do it individually not as part of the brat pack


----------



## American_Jihad

Students suspended for a year in New York bus monitor bullying

Sunday, July 1, 2012

Students suspended for a year in New York bus monitor bullying &#8211; Patriot Update


----------



## koshergrl

And over $600,000 donated to the poor old woman who was abused.

Where do I sign up for abuse? I'm up for it.


----------



## chanel

Contact your local school board.


----------



## Douger

Send them to Fidel. He'll solve that problem.


----------

